#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-08
<ratman> hola eduardo
<ratman> @ayuda
<ratman> hola
<Ratbot> Bienvenido ratman al canal
<ratman> hola
<Ratbot> Bienvenido ratman al canal
<ratman> @avisarme
<ratman> hola
<Ratbot> Bienvenido ratman al canal
<ratman> hola
<Ratbot> Bienvenido ratman al canal
<ratman> hola
<Ratbot> Bienvenido ratman al canal
<ratman> hola
<Ratbot> Bienvenido ratman al canal
<ratman> @ayuda
<ratman> grub
<ratman> @grub
<Ratbot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Recuperar%20Grub
<ratman> @ayuda
<ratman> @astronomia
<Ratbot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Secci%C3%B3n%20Astronom%C3%ADa
<ratman> @grub
<Ratbot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Recuperar%20Grub
<Ratbot> @grub
<Ratbot> hola
<Ratbot> Adios :)
<Ratbot> Adios :)
<ratman> @avisarme
<ratman> hola
<Ratbot> Bienvenido ratman al canal
<Ratbot> Adios :)
<Ratbot> @quitarme
<Ratbot> @quitarme
<Ratbot> @quitaraviso
<Ratbot> @quitarme
<ratman> @quitarme
<ratman> @quitarme
<Ratbot> Adios :)
<ratman> hola
<Ratbot> Bienvenido ratman al canal
<ratman> je
<Ratbot> Adios :)
<hackdark> eduardor
<hackdark> EduardoR
<hackdark> Ratman
<ratman> holas
<hackdark> Estan?
<hackdark> Hola
<hackdark> ya esta arreglada la lista de OPs del canal
<ratman> sip estoy
<ratman> ok impeca
<Ratbot> Adios :)
<ratman> perdona por no contestar antes
<ratman> ando jugando con el rat 
<ratman> jjje
<hackdark> EduardoR, Ratman, Carlosneypastor, Pablorubianes, Danielmato
<ratman> Si 
<ratman> Eduardo seguramente es su correo alectronico , y no le avisa
<ratman> no se pa que lo configura 
<hackdark> Comunicales al resto.
<hackdark> Saludos
<ratman> sip les aviso 
<ratman> saludos
<ratman> umm
<ratman> @avisarme
<Ububot> Adios :)
<ratman> @quitaraviso
<ratman> @quitarne
<Ububot> Adios :)
<ratman> @quitarme
<ratman> @avisarme
<Ububot> Adios :)
<ratman> buenas
<virusuy> buenas
<ratman> umm
<ratman> tengo que agregar esa palabra
<ratman> buenas
<ratman> que tal virusuy
<virusuy> como va ratman 
<ratman> bien tirando 
<ratman> buenas
<Ububot> Bienvenido ratman al canal
<ratman> je
<ratman> y alli que tal 
<Ububot> Adios :)
<virusuy> aca tranquilo
<virusuy> estsa probando un bot ?
<ratman> jugando con uno 
<ratman> @ayuda
<ratman> hace poca cosa
<ratman> le puse que cuando alguen saludo salude y me avise ppor privado 
<ratman> asi me doy cuenta
<ratman> a veces entra alguien y cuando me di cuenta se va
<ratman> asi que lo tengo para qe me avise
<ratman> hola
<Ububot> Bienvenido ratman al canal
<virusuy> buenisimo
<ratman> pon @avisame
<ratman> virusuy
<virusuy> @avisame
<ratman> hola
<Ububot> Bienvenido ratman al canal
<virusuy> no me tiro pm
<ratman> umm
<ratman> que raro 
<ratman> algun error
<ratman> con @quitarme
<ratman> te quita de la lista
<ratman> no agrego 
<ratman> virusuy, prueba de nuevo @avisame
<virusuy> @avisame
<virusuy> ahora si
<ratman> hola
<Ububot> Bienvenido ratman al canal
<virusuy> si si
<virusuy> ahora si
<virusuy> @quitarme
<virusuy> @quitame
<ratman> es @quitar\
<ratman> es @quitar
<virusuy> @quitar
<virusuy> :-)
<ratman> sip anda jeje
<ratman> @ayuda
<ratman> Triviox, esta cada vez mas antipatico 
<virusuy> @ayuda
<virusuy> por suerte no me hablo con Triviox , no lo banco !! :-P
<ratman> que malo 
<virusuy> jajaja
<ratman> es el que revive celulares
<ratman> el dios de los celulares casi 
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> si ?
<virusuy> siempre es bueno tener un contacto que sepa de eso
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> vite
<Triviox> ratman,  virusuy !
<Triviox> jajaja buenas!!
<ratman> que se dice
<ratman> umm
<ratman> otro error
<Ububot> Adios :)
<Triviox> nahh,,,solo se un poco de los SGSII.. del resto nop
<Triviox> se fue el bot :O
<ratman> una correccion 
<ratman> no conte con que dijeran hola y algo mas
<Triviox> whats?
<ratman> ya vengo 
<virusuy> esta codeando el bot todavia
<virusuy> ratman, subilo a github asi lo laburamos de a varios
<ratman> cuando sepapa usar git
<ratman> hola virus
<Ububot> Bienvenido ratman al canal
<ratman> jeje
<Ububot> Bienvenido ratman al canal
<ratman> um
<Ububot> Bienvenido ratman al canal
<ratman> malllll
<Ububot> Bienvenido ratman al canal
<Ububot> Adios :)
<Triviox> jajajaja
<ratman> hola Triviox
<Ububot> Bienvenido ratman al canal
<ratman> a
<ratman> ahi anduvo 
<Triviox> buenas xD
<Ububot> Bienvenido Triviox al canal
<Triviox> :)
<ratman> trivio pon @avisame
<Ububot> Triviox
<ratman> voy a comer
<Triviox> @avisame
<ratman> Hola 
<Ububot> Bienvenido ratman al canal
<Triviox> jajaj compre spam?
<Triviox> xD
<Ububot> salir
<Ububot> Adios :)
<ratman> @avisame
<ratman> Triviox, ponlo de nuevo 
<ratman> @avisame
<ratman> @avisame
<Triviox> @avisame
<Triviox> me agrego :D
<ratman> pon @quitar
<ratman> @quitar
<Triviox> @quitar
<Triviox> me sacó de la lista :/
<Triviox> jeje
<ratman> sip pero todavia hay error
<Ububot> @quitar
<Triviox> @quitar
<Ububot> Adios :)
<Triviox> xD
<ratman> @avisame
<ratman> @quitar
<Ububot> Adios :)
<Triviox> pobre.. ya me da pena
<Triviox> xD
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> @avisame
<Triviox> @avisame
<Triviox> @avisale
<Triviox> @avisanos
<Triviox> :P
<ratman> jaja
<ratman> @quitar
<Triviox> @quitate
<Triviox> @quitar
<Triviox> @sacar
<Triviox> @despachar
<Triviox> @arrojar_fuera
<ratman> ja
<Triviox> xD
<ratman> para que no me dejas ver errores eje
 * ratman jeje
<Triviox> waa perdon :S
<ratman> no problem 
<virusuy> jajajaja Triviox te colgaste probando opciones
<ratman> @avisame
<ratman> son reducidad las opciones
<ratman> son reducidad las opciones
<ratman> @avisame
<ratman> @quitar
<ratman> @avisame
<Ububot> Adios :)
<ratman> @avisame
<ratman> @quitar
<ratman> @avisame
<ratman> @avisame
<ratman> @quitar
<ratman> no se anda maso 
<ratman> luego lo mirare
<Triviox> jejej esta de huelga el bot :P
<ratman> @ayuda
<Triviox> jaja
<ratman> sip maso 
<Ububot> no hanles asi de mi triviox
<ratman> Triviox, 
<Triviox> jajaja
<ratman> mira lo que pasa cuando digo una determinada palabra
<ratman> windows
<Ububot> ratman: no digas malas palabras
<Triviox> jajaja
<ratman> jeje
<virusuy> lalalala windows lalallala
<Ububot> virusuy: no digas malas palabras
<virusuy> bieeeeeeeeen
<Triviox> windows xD
<Ububot> Triviox: no digas malas palabras
<BrayanBautista> saludos gente
<ratman> holas
<Ububot> Bienvenido ratman al canal
<Ububot> Adios :)
<BrayanBautista> ya se acabo la reunion jeje como Q llege tarde
<ratman> no empeso que sepa
<ratman> el aviso era como a las 22 o 23
<ratman> con el cambio de hora
<ratman> ando perdido 
<virusuy> BrayanBautista, es a las 23 hrs UY
<virusuy> falta un ratito todavia
<BrayanBautista> a Bno jeje soy miembro de #Ubuntu-Co
<virusuy> bienvenido !
<virusuy> es la primera vez que estas en el canal ?
<BrayanBautista> en este si pero me la paso mucho hablando en canalkes
<virusuy> ah, bien bien.
<BrayanBautista> Seep esperemos que pase el tiempo haber si llega mas gente de otras comunidades
<virusuy> si, esperemos que vengan
<BrayanBautista> Pl
<BrayanBautista> ok
<DGUERRERO> Buenas Noches
<BrayanBautista> buenas buenas
<virusuy> DGUERRERO, buenas
<ratman> buenas
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<ratman> buenas
<PabloRubianes> como andas ratman ?
<BrayanBautista> hola pablo hola ratman 
<PabloRubianes> hola BrayanBautista 
<PabloRubianes> de donde sos?
<BrayanBautista> bogota comunidad de ubuntuCo
<PabloRubianes> que bueno
<BrayanBautista> si y de donde sos vos
<PabloRubianes> uruguay
<PabloRubianes> montevideo
<BrayanBautista> a Q Bn
<ratman> colombia
<PabloRubianes> ratman es de aca tambien
<ratman> sip taba pensando que mejor no decir nada de futbol 
<ratman> je
<virusuy> PabloRubianes tira piedras !!!
<ratman> a pablo 
<ratman> hardback dijo que arreglo lo de los permisos
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-09
<PabloRubianes> buena
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, ojo
<PabloRubianes> llego la ley
<ratman> virusuy, 
<ratman> despues comentame como es git 
<ratman> y lo subo 
<ratman> yo uso svn
<ratman> eje
<danielmato> Buenas noches
<ratman> KonBanwa danielmato
<danielmato> konbanwa ratman-san
<ratman> a me falto el san 
<ratman> jeje
<danielmato> je je
<TCM> Buenas
<ratman> hias TCM
<danielmato> buenas TCM 
<ratman> quiero un cafe
<ratman> :)
<ratman> umm si es de colombia mejor
<TheCoffeMaker> jajajj
<TheCoffeMaker> che arrancaron ya con lo de ubuconla?
<ratman> no estabamso esperando un poco a otra gente
<TheCoffeMaker> buenisimo :)
<virusuy> br b
<virusuy> brb
<chilicuil> hola, saludos desde Mexico o/
<danielmato> hola chilicuil 
<ratman> holas chilicuil
<PabloRubianes> es a las 23 de aca
<ratman> suerte que hay tab 
<PabloRubianes> faltaria media hora
<chilicuil> hola danielmato , ratman 
<chilicuil> es una suerte que estemos a la izquierda, por aqui estan por dar las 8
<TheCoffeMaker> unimix o/
<unimix> TheCoffeMaker, o/
 * unimix waves
 * virusuy esta viendo si no rompio un servidor
<virusuy> stay tuned para ver el sufrimiento EN VIVO Y EN DIRECTO
<SergioMeneses> hey hey
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ratman PabloRubianes \o
<ratman> :)
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: aloha 
<SergioMeneses> tenemos arto publico hoy
 * SergioMeneses saluda a todos con la mano! \o
<ratman> yep 
<ratman> :)
<chilicuil> oi SergioMeneses o/
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, hey hey
<virusuy> que cantidad de gente !! :_D
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses 
 * virusuy llora emocionado, agradece al publico, tira besos y se baja de escenario
<danielmato> esto va para foto... 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, lol
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, calm down
 * virusuy no rompio el servidor , la gente aplaude de pie
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ando con un problemita con una vpn
<SergioMeneses> ash
<SergioMeneses> me acuerdo y no me dan ganas de ir a trabajar
<virusuy> que te paso ?
<virusuy> openvpn ?
<virusuy> openswan ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, openvpn
<virusuy> que drama tenes ?
<SergioMeneses> algo en la configuracion no me corre
<SergioMeneses> no recuerdo el error ahorita
<SergioMeneses> pero este fin de semana fue desastroso
<SergioMeneses> trabajamos todo el fin de semana corrido
<virusuy> la configuracion es media liada, pero una vez que la dejas andando, es una piedra solida
<ratman> SergioMeneses, pregunta te pusieron la fibra
<ratman> o algo 
<virusuy> si queres, enviame la config al mail y la reviso , talvez pueda ayudarlos en algo
<ratman> yo no podia conectarmne con el laburo, y al final fue el router de la fibra
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, la tengo en la oficina :) 
 * SergioMeneses doesnt work at home
<virusuy> te mande un MP con el mail
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, tenes mi mail?
<virusuy> mmm nop
<virusuy> @gmail ?
 * SergioMeneses se siente vigilado
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, : sergiomeneses@ubuntu.com
<SergioMeneses> es publico
<virusuy> ah ok
<virusuy> pense que era gmail, asi te agregaba a gtalk
<virusuy> y charlabamos por ahi mañana.
<TheCoffeMaker> brb
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, no seas flojo y mandaselo por interno :P
<PabloRubianes> unimix, andas por ahi?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, done
<SergioMeneses> dont push
<PabloRubianes> jajajaj
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, hoy hable con alucardni
<unimix> si PabloRubianes. Aqui estoy haciendo tiempo con Android
<SergioMeneses> anda desarrollando en una empresa de linux
<danielmato> muy buenas noches don magu42 !!! se lo extrañaba
<magu42> buenas
<JoseeAntonioR> brb, vuelvo antes de empezar
<magu42> como anda danielmato ?
<danielmato> aca irceando un poco
<chilicuil> hola JoseeAntonioR o/
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, dale
<PabloRubianes> Bueno ya viene la reinion
<magu42> danielmato⇝ a a partir de hoy tienen op los del consejo , probá
<PabloRubianes> Lo que les voy a pemir es que traten de no irse por las ramas
<PabloRubianes> ya que en Uruguay son las 23Hs y no queremos que se extienda mas de 1 hora
<PabloRubianes> por razones obvias
<magu42> danielmato⇝ /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-uy tunick
<JoseeAntonioR> back
<PabloRubianes> sobretodo para no ir a trabajar con cara de muertos
<danielmato> gracias magu42 
<magu42> danielmato⇝ proba si anda , y ratman también
<JoseeAntonioR> PabloRubianes: un favor, puede dar '/msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-uy JoseBot +ot' sin comillas? :)
<ratman> ya probe hoy
<PabloRubianes> ahora perdemos el canal :P
<PabloRubianes> no me deja
<PabloRubianes> you are not authorized
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, por que no le dan +f? D:
<JoseeAntonioR> PabloRubianes: /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-uy josebot
<magu42> me escribió hoy hackdark que lo había arreglado , veo que no !
<JoseeAntonioR> creo que eso debe bastar
<PabloRubianes>  /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-uy josebot
<PabloRubianes> ahi si
<JoseeAntonioR> magu42: lo que pasa es que no ha dado el flag +f a los ops
<JoseeAntonioR> PabloRubianes: asi, pero sin espacio adelante
<magu42> se ve que no
<JoseeAntonioR> PabloRubianes: empezamos?
<PabloRubianes> cuando quieran
<danielmato> es hora
<PabloRubianes> tamos todos prontos????
<chilicuil> listo
<JoseeAntonioR> PabloRubianes: me avisa
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dale
<BrayanBautista> listo
<PabloRubianes> Para empezar si quieren danielmato puede contar lo que llevamos y las novedades hasta ahora
<JoseeAntonioR> PabloRubianes: todavia
<PabloRubianes> ya que el trajo al organizador de eventos
<JoseeAntonioR> PabloRubianes: toooodavia!
<PabloRubianes> JoseeAntonioR, DALE!!!
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting
<JoseBot> Meeting started Tue Oct  9 01:01:56 2012 UTC.  The chair is JoseeAntonioR. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<JoseBot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<JoseeAntonioR> oops
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN   - Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 hs.(UTC -3)
<JoseBot> Meeting ended Tue Oct  9 01:02:00 2012 UTC.  
<JoseBot> Minutes:        http:/joseeantonior.com/logs/ubuntu-uy/2012/ubuntu-uy.2012-10-09-01.01.moin.txt
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting Reunion de coordinacion UbuConLA 8 Oct 2012
<JoseBot> Meeting started Tue Oct  9 01:02:14 2012 UTC.  The chair is JoseeAntonioR. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<JoseBot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN   - Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 hs.(UTC -3) | Reunion de coordinacion UbuConLA 8 Oct 2012 Meeting | Current topic:
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN   - Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 hs.(UTC -3)
<JoseeAntonioR> #chair PabloRubianes
<JoseBot> Current chairs: JoseeAntonioR PabloRubianes
<JoseeAntonioR> PabloRubianes: listo
<PabloRubianes> a bueno y esto con que se come?
<JoseeAntonioR> PabloRubianes: es un clon identico a meetingology
<PabloRubianes> no lo use todavia :P
<JoseeAntonioR> el que usan en #ubuntu-meeting
<PabloRubianes> queres chair vos?
<JoseeAntonioR> me pregunto quien le habra dado topiclock al canal...
<JoseeAntonioR> PabloRubianes: nope, dale tu
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, :O
<JoseeAntonioR> ya tienes superpowers
<PabloRubianes> #topic danielmato va a explicar avances y estado de situacion
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN   - Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 hs.(UTC -3) | Reunion de coordinacion UbuConLA 8 Oct 2012 Meeting | Current topic: danielmato va a explicar avances y estado de situacion
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN   - Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 hs.(UTC -3)
<danielmato> Buenas noches a todos.
 * unimix saluda a la barra
<chilicuil> hola danielmato o/
<EuzkoArima> buenas
<fetova> o/
<danielmato> Estamos en contacto con un conocido, ubuntero también, que se dedica a los eventos. Nos está dando una mano, para que todos los que vengan, sea de donde sea, se sientan lo más en su casa que nos sea posible.
<danielmato> O sea, primero y principal, asegurar el lugar, con todas las comodidades, para la realización del evento.
<danielmato> Segundo, y no menos importante, conseguir descuentos para los que vienen de fuera de Uruguay, sobre todo en alojamiento, y de ser posible, también a la hora de la comida.
<JoseeAntonioR> danielmato: se ha conversado con posibles opciones de hoteles para hacer arreglos de alojamiento a precio de empresa?
<danielmato> Y finalmente, tratar de conseguir transporte, entre el hotel y el sitio del congreso
<danielmato> exactamente, esa es la idea JoseeAntonioR 
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, se hablaba de un hostal, no?
<danielmato> conseguir un buen hotel, a precio de posada... o al menos acercarse lo máximo posible
<JoseeAntonioR> mientras mas cosas se hacen en el hotel, mas barato sale, es decir, si es que el congreso se hace ahi mismo, mejor
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, el mejor lugar posible a un precio razonable
<danielmato> SergioMeneses, no descartamos hostal, pero si podemos alojarlos en hotel, es mucho mejor
<PabloRubianes> El evento por ahora tiene 3 posibles lugares para realizarse
<PabloRubianes> no danielmato ?
<danielmato> para ahi iba ahora la cosa
<danielmato> en este momento tenemos en vista tres posibles lugares
<danielmato> un museo, que está bien equipado, en un muy buen entorno
<danielmato> es el museo de artes visuales, en el parque rodó
<PabloRubianes> tiene de contra no poder contar con coffee brakes...
<danielmato> exactamente
<danielmato> pero, el entorno está bueno, hay bares y parque de diversiones cerca...
<danielmato> otro, que en realidad son dos distintos es udelar
<danielmato> udelar, es universidad de la republica
<danielmato> uno podría ser facultad de arquitectura y otro facultad de bellas artes
<PabloRubianes> ambos bien ubicados
<danielmato> no tengo muy claras todas las comodidades, estamos en contacto estos días para verlos
<JoseeAntonioR> danielmato: y han considerado conversarlo con un hotel para ver si es que se les da todas las facilidades, posiblemente a un menor precio?
<danielmato> los dos están bien ubicados, es cierto, arq cerca del museo, y bellas artes está en pleno 18 de julio
<danielmato> esa es la tercera opcion
<danielmato> radisson victoria plaza hotel
<danielmato> el problema es que como hotel, es carísimo, es un 5 estrellas...
<PabloRubianes> JoseeAntonioR, estos lugares serian a precio 0
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, comprendo
<danielmato> lo bueno es que dan coffe break a precio 0
<PabloRubianes> la idea aca es que salga lo mino o 0
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, totalmente comprendido
<SergioMeneses> aunque han mirado patrocinadores?
<PabloRubianes> estamos en eso tambien
<danielmato> sip
<JoseeAntonioR> de eso les queria hablar
<PabloRubianes> vamos a mandar una carta a canonical
<PabloRubianes> y estamos abiertos a todos los patrocinadores que sean posibles tener
<JoseeAntonioR> justo eso iba a mencionar, ellos pueden ser un sponsor
<danielmato> estamos viendo si nos dan sponsoreo
<JoseeAntonioR> PabloRubianes: me pueden mandar la carta por correo postal/courier si es que no esta firmada, o en todo caso a sergiomeneses si es que les sale mas rapido, cosa que lo llevamos al uds y se lo damos en la mano a la organizadora de eventos de canonical
<danielmato> tal vez se pueda conseguir algo oficial tambien, o sea ministerios e intendencia de montevideo... soñar es gratis
<PabloRubianes> le ibamos a mandar un mail manana
<unimix> Una cuestion de masa critica para ganar peso especifico frente a la comunidad Ubuntu y Canonical es que este acontecimiento se presente y preciba como integrador de LoCos latinoamericanos
<EuzkoArima> +1
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto, aunque es algo un poco dificil, ya que asisten los que pueden
<PabloRubianes> por eso mismo pedimos a los que vayan a la UDS que lo nombren bastante
<PabloRubianes> JoseeAntonioR, SergioMeneses 
<unimix> por eso es fundamental que otros LoCos latinoamericanos participen aunque mas no sea de las cuestiones organizativas
<PabloRubianes> JoseeAntonioR, igual ya estar reunidos aca es integrador
<JoseeAntonioR> de hecho, se puede mencionar al lococouncil, que tiene canonipeople en su estructura
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, por su puesto
<ratman> lo que se pueda ir sumando año a año va a ayudar a lso que hagan la siguiente
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, PabloRubianes como siempre saben que cuentan conmigo, cuadremos de una vez la hoja de ruta
<SergioMeneses> nosotros tenemos buenos contactos
<JoseeAntonioR> al menos yo si les puedo conseguir los contactos en Canonical
<danielmato> genial
<unimix> exacto ratman, por eso en esta edicion deberia haber por lo menos un LoCo mas participando
<PabloRubianes> hay que hacernos sentir
<JoseeAntonioR> en la parte de Canonical y community, tengo los contactos en la palma de la mano, contados
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, esa es la idea... comentar a ver si levantamos apoyo
<danielmato> +1
<PabloRubianes> sobretodo hacer ruido
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, yo tengo el blog del LC
 * SergioMeneses silba
<unimix> Ok a los comentarios y difusion pero no se olviden que al segundo siguiente hay que mostrar contenidos, cosas mas o menos concretadas/pensadas/resueltas
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: eso se usa solo en anuncios oficiales
<JoseeAntonioR> si no, se cuenta como power abuse
<JoseeAntonioR> as per CoC
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si claro... pero podemos generar un anuncio de participacion he invitacion
<SergioMeneses> ya que es un evento multi-loco
<PabloRubianes> si
<SergioMeneses> no se si ese sea el termino
<unimix> me parece que el "boca a boca" es mas eficiente que un mailinig list/blog a esos niveles
<JoseeAntonioR> lo que se necesita en este momento es un roadmap, action items listados para empezarlos a poner en curso
<unimix> +1 JoseeAntonioR 
<EuzkoArima> +1
<danielmato> +1
<chilicuil> sugiero que si quieren hacer que otros loco's participen tengan las cosas especificas en la que quieren que les ayuden, de esa forma podra ser mas facil para los otros
<SergioMeneses> eso
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<PabloRubianes> el roadmap lo estamos armando con el Organizador
<PabloRubianes> ya que el sabe los tiempos de la prensa local,
<PabloRubianes> tambien tenemos algunos contactos ahi
<PabloRubianes> la idea seria
<JoseeAntonioR> puedo plantear una sesion en el UDS, que vaya a organizar esto, para que otras personas tambien se den la idea de que hacer y aporten
<PabloRubianes> que lo antes posible haya un sitio andando en www.ubuconla.org
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, seria bueno que armaran un trello, asi se llamaba JoseeAntonioR ?
<JoseeAntonioR> correcto
<PabloRubianes> el servidor tienen que discutir unimix o eduardor cual usamos
<PabloRubianes> eduardo esta llegando va en bus para la casa
<EuzkoArima> tengo que salir, vuelvo en un momento
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo andaba pensando en una sesion igual... pero para unas cosas de los locos hispanos
<SergioMeneses> podemos armar una sola?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, eso lo vemos despues
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: se puede dar, pero tiene que ser en ingles, no hay modo de que sea en español
<PabloRubianes> sigo con el roadmap
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dale
<JoseeAntonioR> PabloRubianes: me explicas el formato de las sesiones?
<PabloRubianes> JoseeAntonioR, no esta decidido
<PabloRubianes> pero se sabe que solo va a haber un hilo de charlas
<PabloRubianes> bueno la idea es que cuanto antes este el sitio y el llamado a expositores
<JoseeAntonioR> es decir 100% plenarios, cierto?
<danielmato> hay una idea de dar charlas un dia y el otro talleres
<PabloRubianes> JoseeAntonioR, si
<PabloRubianes> o medio dia y medio dia
<PabloRubianes> depende de quien quiera hablar
<danielmato> y de que quiera hablar
<JoseeAntonioR> PabloRubianes: todo depende de quienes vayan, si es que no tienes eso registrado no se puede hacer
<PabloRubianes> lamentablemente y por ahora los que quieran hablar van a tener que llegar a por sus propios medios....
<JoseeAntonioR> una vez que sepas quienes tiene la *posiblidad* de ir, se puede llamar
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, JoseeAntonioR danielmato yo aun no se que enfoque le van a dar a la ubucon?
<SergioMeneses> algo empresarial
<PabloRubianes> el llamado a charlas se va a abrir hasta el 1 de abril, no danielmato ?
 * chilicuil saldra con medio año de anticipacion para llegar al ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> algo educativo... social ... o que?
<danielmato> esa es la idea PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, depende los que haya para hablar, la idea siempre es viernes empresarial, sabado comunitario/educativo
<PabloRubianes> pero eso puede variar
<PabloRubianes> bueno la cuestion es aprender de los que nos paso en Argentina esta edicion que paso
<SergioMeneses> dale dale
<unimix> PabloRubianes, me sacaste las palabras de la boca
<JoseeAntonioR> tienen que tener enfoque+formato, luego lista de asistentes, y segun eso ya se va armando
<PabloRubianes> y tener el equipo de gente que habla cerrado un mes y medio antes es algo que no puede no pasar
<PabloRubianes> AHHHHHHH
<PabloRubianes> anotence
<PabloRubianes> la ubuconla es 7 y 8 de junio 2012
<JoseeAntonioR> s/2012/2013?
<ratman> 2013
<PabloRubianes> 2013
<PabloRubianes> perdon
<ratman> sino ya me olvide
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, actualicen la pagina, btw
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, el sitio va a ser migrado
<PabloRubianes> en estos dias
<unimix> eso se puede ir haciendo mientras nos ponemos de acuerdo por el hosting con Edu
<JoseeAntonioR> y que pasa si se pide un hosting space a canonical?
<PabloRubianes> bueno que mas me falta.....
<PabloRubianes> vamos a usar uno nuestro que da mas flexibilidad
<PabloRubianes> ahi llego EduardoR 
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si se puede de una
<unimix> JoseeAntonioR, eso se averiguo para este año y no dan buenas condiciones funcionales y operativas en Canonical. Mucha burocracia y pocos recursos disponibles
<SergioMeneses> la idea es que es un recurso comunitario
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> unimix tiene razon
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, algo mas que se me pase de lo que hablamos con eventurismo?
<PabloRubianes> una de las razones por la que nos decidimos por un solo hilo de charlas tambien es la experiencia previa
<unimix> lo que hay que tener presente y transmitir en todo momento es que se prefiere privilegiar la calidad a la cantidad
<danielmato> no que me acuerde ahora
<unimix> y eso solo se logra con un solo hilo de exposiciones
<danielmato> exactamente
<PabloRubianes> ademas de dejar a la organizacion con un lio menos
<unimix> tampoco podemos estar rellenando de emergencia los baches que se generen por falta de expositores
<danielmato> hay gente que se le dificulta elegir entre uno y otro, y corres el riesgo de sobrepoblar uno y dejar el otro desierto
<unimix> nada mas concluyente de que algo va mal cuando estas en esa situacion
<danielmato> expositor que falte, le cobramos en especias...
<ratman> ademas siempre esta la posibilidad de la charla que se da en el pasillo 
<JoseeAntonioR> por eso siempre se tiene una charla de back up
<unimix> si sobran expositores se arma un Ubuntu-day en Uruguay y listo
<PabloRubianes> armamos algo pal domingo igual
<danielmato> +1
<danielmato> el domingo, si se puede va UbuntuAsado...
<SergioMeneses> unimix, +1
<ratman> eso estaria bueno 
<PabloRubianes> pero sin charlas
<unimix> un tema bien *critico* es la promocion y difusion local del acontecimiento y aqui es donde el rol del especialista nos deberia rendir los mayores y mejores resultados
<danielmato> no, no, no, con mucha charla, pero entre amigos, sin exposiciones, asado, charla, mate...
<SergioMeneses> mate +1000
<unimix> un lugar donde, por perfiles propios de cada uno de nosotros, siempre fallamos (sino, seriamos publicistas, no gente de IT)
<SergioMeneses> unimix, y el art del año pasado?
<SergioMeneses> quien se quedo con los fuentes?
<PabloRubianes> unimix, para eso tenemos al amigo de danielmato 
<unimix> seguira en manos de Guille Espertino y la gente de GraficaLibre
<danielmato> unimix, mas le vale a este pibe que ande bien
<PabloRubianes> unimix, ellos estarian ayudandonos este a;o?
<unimix> que trabajaran con danielmato y cia tal como hicieron este año pero con los argentinos
<PabloRubianes> tenemos ideas locas para ellos
<danielmato> pero decirte que juntó en Mercedes para una correcaminata a 500 personas en medio del lio de la peluffo justamente para ellos, me suena a que el tipo puede con esto
<JoseeAntonioR> no seria bueno tener un keynote de mark via g+ hangout?
<unimix> danielmato, guille ya fue oportunamente nominado para God Member. Te dice algo eso ? ;)
<unimix> JoseeAntonioR, este año contamos con un video especialmente editado por Mark porque no pudo venir (como siempre) por cuestiones de agenda 
<danielmato> nop, pero igual, el cambio de horario me tiene más "atontao" de lo normal
<danielmato> God member, suena bien
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en la web esta el video
<virusuy> te aseguras una sillita al lado de dios, ta salado mismo
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, pero me refiero a algo en vivo
<JoseeAntonioR> si se le piden 15 minutos con anticipacion, se tienen
<PabloRubianes> la cuestion es que si tenemos todo armado para fin de a;o podemos mandar invitaciones unimix JoseeAntonioR 
<PabloRubianes> pero tiene que estar todo sobre ruedas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si se puede
<SergioMeneses> metele ganas
<unimix> a Mark hay que invitarlo 6 meses antes (igual que la solicitud de apoyo economico) porque cada 6 meses cierran agendas, compromisos, etc en Canonical
<unimix> y si agotaron la partida de ayuda, fuiste para el año siguiente
<SergioMeneses> unimix, buen dato para la proxima
<PabloRubianes> eso se va mandar esta semana
<PabloRubianes> la invitacion podemos mandarla en diciembre
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, en noviembre no se puede?
<JoseeAntonioR> tambien, pero tiene que estar armado
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, tenemos que tener algo mas o menos armado sino es un "venite que tenemos asado"
<unimix> si, no mas alla porque en Dic estan cerrando todo lo que van a hacer los meses siguientes. No se olviden que alla es invierno mientras metemos las patas en el agua por aqui
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, hay casi un mes para cuadrar el sitio, teniendo el sitio lo demas es mas sencillo
<SergioMeneses> o al menos asi hacemos aqui en colombia
<PabloRubianes> otra cosa que no puede pasar el es reseso de verano propio de uruguay/argentina
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, el lugar ya fue pedido
<unimix> *fundamental* PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> nos tienen que contestar
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, apenas les contesten y si es afirmativo, ya esta
<SergioMeneses> esa es la piedra angular del evento
<SergioMeneses> imho
<unimix> lecciones aprendidas: La respuesta por la disponibilidad del lugar no puede ser despues del verano
<PabloRubianes> eso lo quiero tener este mes unimix 
<PabloRubianes> pero SergioMeneses el del 2012 tuvimos el lugar en enero y fallaron otras cosas
<PabloRubianes> es mas importante la publicidad
<PabloRubianes> el calendario de charlas
<PabloRubianes> hacer ruido
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dale
<unimix> veamos, estos factores estan muy relacionados: No podemos abrir el CFC si no sabemos cuando y donde
<danielmato> cuando, está
<danielmato> falta donde
<unimix> no podemos salir con un programa si no tenemos los disertantes
<danielmato> eso es cierto
<unimix> asi que la promocion hasta aqui es meramente institucional (lo que no esta mal, claro)
<PabloRubianes> cuando tiene que ser en ese fin de semanas
<PabloRubianes> ya que el otro es feriado largo en uruguay osea (no queda nadie)
<unimix> no lo digo como critica sino para que seamos conscientes de como estan relacionados los factores claves de la cosa
<PabloRubianes> claro
<PabloRubianes> solo el lugar no sirve para nada
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, unimix pregunta: y alguna universidad o instituto educativo no los apoya?
<PabloRubianes> tiene que estar todo conectado
<SergioMeneses> me parece un buen lugar
<unimix> y pongamos la energia en ellos y no en cosas menos importantes para este momento
<PabloRubianes> estamos hablando con la Universidad de la Republica
<danielmato> los lugares privados aca, son un poquito muy complicados
<PabloRubianes> la universidad de la republica es publica
<EuzkoArima> de vuelta y casi todo leido
<unimix> cualquier lugar publico es mejor que el mas lindo y elegante de los privados (IMHO)
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si lo sabremos :P
<PabloRubianes> igual al amigo de EuzkoArima lo tienen que traer
<PabloRubianes> sino no es UbuConLA
<unimix> otra leccion aprendida este año: El privado esta acostumbrado a hacer negocio y privilegiar (en consecuancia) su voluntad
<danielmato> ja ja, muy gracioso
<EuzkoArima> yo estoy ahorrando para ir , jejeje
<danielmato> lo de PabloRubianes 
<danielmato> aca te estamos esperando, con unas botellitas de "ya sabés que"
 * unimix no va si se entera que va el "amigo" de EuzkoArima 
<PabloRubianes> EuzkoArima, no vos, sino tu amigo
<unimix> nota al margen: el tipo sigue insitiendo con sus ideas metafisicas
<EuzkoArima> ah, tengo un mail de el con algo que, creo, sugiere para el evento, la verdad no tuve tiempo de leerlo .... ni ganas
<unimix> volvamos a la reunion
<PabloRubianes> volvemos
<PabloRubianes> bueno el amigo de danielmato esta armando la gacetilla de prensa
<PabloRubianes> y viendo para que el gobierno apoye
<PabloRubianes> no se que puede salir de eso
<PabloRubianes> pero si sale algo seria genial
<danielmato> tenemos algún otro tiro en la cartuchera... pero primero preciso la gacetilla pronta
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, todo apoyo es bien recibido
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, si claro
<unimix> che, en cuanto este lista la gacetilla manden copia asi lo movemos en la prensa local (La Nacion, Perfil, etc.)
<danielmato> es la idea
<SergioMeneses> unimix, danielmato mandenla a la lista de correos
<SergioMeneses> sino es mucha molestia
<SergioMeneses> :)
<danielmato> apenas esté, hacer distribución a todos
<PabloRubianes> yo la distribuyo
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<danielmato> genial
<JoseeAntonioR> algo mas que se tenga que tratar?
<danielmato> PabloRubianes?
<JoseeAntonioR> parece que nada
<unimix> danielmato, ?
<danielmato> listo.
<danielmato> Cerramos por aca, hoy.
<PabloRubianes> me parece que invitar para la semana que viene
<PabloRubianes> mismo horario
<PabloRubianes> pero en que canal?
<danielmato> Muchas gracias a todos por su participacion.
<PabloRubianes> quien ofrece canal?
<JoseeAntonioR> #ubuntu-pe
<unimix> si, no podemos cerrar una reunion sin fijar la proxima !
<danielmato> Y colaboración.
<PabloRubianes> bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> ya esta preparado para este tipo de reuniones
<PabloRubianes> nos vamos para #ubuntu-pe la semana que viene mismo horario
<unimix> +1 ubuntu-pe !!!
<danielmato> +1
<PabloRubianes> es una vez en cada canal JoseeAntonioR 
<EuzkoArima> +1
<PabloRubianes> pero mejor que este preparado
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> con esto cerramos, entonces?
<unimix> JoseeAntonioR, si tenes dificultades avisas con algo de anticipacion y replanteamos el canal, no problem
<chilicuil> +1
<danielmato> exacto
<SergioMeneses> dale
<EduardoR> +1
<JoseeAntonioR> unimix: no, no hay problema, todo ya esta preparado alli
<danielmato> nos vemos el lunes
<unimix> JoseeAntonioR, excelente entonces !!
<JoseeAntonioR> ok! gracias por venir! :)
<chilicuil> ubuntu-mx tambien esta listo para tener meetings, cuando lo deseen =)
<unimix> gracias y muy buena reunion !!!
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
<JoseBot> Meeting ended Tue Oct  9 02:03:53 2012 UTC.  
<JoseBot> Minutes:        http:/joseeantonior.com/logs/ubuntu-uy/2012/ubuntu-uy.2012-10-09-01.02.moin.txt
<danielmato> ya va a tocar allá chilicuil 
<JoseeAntonioR> el log lo subo pronto
<unimix> grande ubuntu-mx !!! Que buena sorpresa !!
<danielmato> esto crece, por suerte, que bueno
<chilicuil> tal vez tambien se deba mandar invitaciones a los administradores de otros equipos, por ejemplo, ubuntu-br, asi hasta que hagamos una bolita mucho mas grande
<danielmato> +1 chilicuil 
<unimix> ayer curse mail a CarlosC de ubuntu-cl pero por ahora, nada de nada
<SergioMeneses> unimix, estan todo en el canal en la mañana
<SergioMeneses> siempre hablo con ellos
<SergioMeneses> pedro, fefa, y los demas
<danielmato> saludos a todos, nos hablamos
<JoseeAntonioR> logs en http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Logs/ubuconla/2012/
<JoseeAntonioR> @part #ubuntu-uy
<unimix> SergioMeneses, muy buen dato !!
<unimix> gracias !
<SergioMeneses> unimix, dale dale
<SergioMeneses> ellos buena onda
<EduardoR> http://ubuconla.org/ verdad?
<EduardoR> opsss
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, me parece que si
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<hackdark> eduardor
<hackdark> http://misfotos.site90.net/images/600Dibujo.bmp
<ratman> holas
<virusuy> buenas,ya vuelvo, update
<virusuy> ahora si
<virusuy> ratman, como andas?
<EduardoR> hola
<virusuy> como andas EduardoR 
<virusuy> donde firmo ? :-P
<EduardoR> había finde largo y no nos dimos cuenta
<EduardoR> por ahora hacemos una lista y luego les avisamos
<virusuy> dale
<virusuy> yo estoy
<EduardoR> la cosa que hay que hacer la lista de veras...
<virusuy> si, me parece buena idea lo de emprolijar la cosa, digamos.
<EduardoR> de lo del sabado, hay alguna propuesta?
<virusuy> yo sinceramente no se que disponiblidad horaria voy a tener este finde (complicado en el laburo)
<virusuy> pero tengo pendiente una charlita rapida de "sudo make me a sandwich - la verdadera forma de configurar sudo"
<ratman> holas virus
<ratman> yo iva a preguntar eso 
<ratman> dicen que cancelemos ??
<ratman> yo me preguntaria cuantos podemos
<ratman> aunque sea para hablar del lanzamiento o tomarnos unas cervezas
 * ratman malo
<EduardoR> si vamos al muere, al menos estamos cerca del cementerio
<EduardoR> mas malo!!!!
<EduardoR> webcal://www.facebook.com/ical/u.php?uid=1621255606&key=AQDjsj7xIMhkWAIo
<EduardoR> con que manejo webcal en Ubuntu (sin evolution)
<EduardoR> ni siquiera es válido....
<dbertua> hola gente
<somosbarrigas> buenas noches
<dbertua> barrigas llenas?
<somosbarrigas> o vacías, pero barrigas al fin
<somosbarrigas> alguien sabe si hay planificado un encuentro como el del año pasado?
<ratman> holas saniel
<ratman> holas somosbarrigas
<EduardoR> lanzamiento 12.10 en el MNAV.gub.uy
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/calendario.php
<somosbarrigas> racias
<somosbarrigas> gracias
<somosbarrigas> buenas noches ratman
<somosbarrigas> el encuentro comienza a las 17. Hasta qué hora será?
<EduardoR> no esta muy definido el horario todavía
<EduardoR> en realidad termina a las 19 allí y salimos para el Sporting a morfar unas muzzas
<EduardoR> me conecto mas tarde bytes!
<ratman> bye
<somosbarrigas> voy a ver si puedo arreglarme con el trabajo
<somosbarrigas> nos vemos
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-10
<ubuntero> hola
<ratman> hola
<ubuntero> como estan?
<ratman> bien con frio 
<ratman> jeje
<ubuntero> jeje
<ubuntero> una pregunta soi nuevo en esto de ubuntu y esas cosas
<ubuntero> y estaba nesesitando alguna copia en cd
<ubuntero> pero sinceramente me cansa mucho
<ubuntero> descargar uno y e escuchado que registrandote en una pagina te mandan copias ubutu
<ubuntero> como es eso alguien sabe
<ratman> por desgracia ya no mandan :(
<ratman> pero hay posibilidades
<ratman> el 27 esta el lanzamiento 
<ratman> hay puedes conceguirlos
<ratman> lo otro seria
<ratman> de que parte de urugauy eres
<ratman> :)
<ratman> ubuntero, 
<ratman> yo trabajo por ciudad vieja, si te sirve te grabo uno, o si me queda alguno de lso que te mandan te lo paso 
<ubuntero> perdona que demore
<ubuntero> estaba comiendo
<ubuntero> yo en si vivo bastante lejos pero voy todos los dias hasta garibaldi y general flores por ahi
<Triviox> ubuntero, yo paso por garibaldi y gral flores a diario para ir al laburo, si querés coordinamos y te alcanzo un CD (confirmame si queres para procesadores x32 o x64)
<Triviox> PabloRubianes, !! tenes un cloak como la gente !! no lo desperdicies jajaja
<Triviox> * PabloRubianes (~PabloRubi@r186-54-49-48.dialup.adsl.anteldata.net.uy) ha entrado en #ubuntu-uy
<Triviox> * PabloRubianes se ha marchado (Changing host)
<Triviox> * PabloRubianes (~PabloRubi@ubuntu/member/PabloRubianes) ha entrado en #ubuntu-uy
<PabloRubianes> Triviox, es solo cuando entro....
<PabloRubianes> jajaja el xchat es un desastre
<Triviox> pero se te ve la ip xD
<PabloRubianes> tampoco para tanto....
<ubuntero> triviox mira podriamos quedar un jueves o un viernes a la 1:20 maosmenos me quedaria bien noc si a vos 
<Triviox> a esa hora ando en el laburo, pero decime si tenés a algun conocido en la zona lo dejo por ahi ubuntero ...
<ubuntero> ubicas el lcieo sagrado corazon que queda ahi a dos cuadras de esa esquina
<ubuntero> yo concurro ahi todos los dias lopodrias deja ra mi nombre
<ubuntero> ahi a la hora que te kede bien
<Triviox> dale te lo dejo.. no ubico mucho pero existe google maps ubuntero  jeje
<ubuntero> jaja
<Triviox> decime un nombre de pila al menos.. y que versión queres..
<ubuntero> tendrias que ir de esa esquina hacia el lado de san amrtin dos cuadras vas a ver tremendo edificio que dice sagrado corazon vas a la porteria y decis que es para facundo espinosa 4to b
<Triviox> todavía no salio la 12.10 definitiva.. queres una beta de la 12.10 o la 12.04 (la última liberada)
<ubuntero> no te olvides del 4to b
<ubuntero> que versiones tenes
<ubuntero> ??
<Triviox> bajo cualquiera, cero estress 
<Triviox> de momento ninguna de las dos jajaja,, hace un tiempo vengo usando debian, pero le tengo terrible cariño a ubuntu conste :D
<ubuntero> mira yo queria ubuntu 10.04
<ubuntero> por que como no tengo una super maquina
<Triviox> por mi no problem.. la 10.04 capaz que hasta la tengo
<Triviox> x32 o x64?
<ubuntero> no puedo  poner la 12.04 por que osea la instale pero me anduvo bastante lento con el wubi
<Triviox> igual podrías probar lubuntu o xubuntu, que no usan unity
<ubuntero> seria molestia las dos por que soi reparador de pc y me han pedido la edicion pero no e sabido conseguirla y ta ahi diferentes maquina
<ubuntero> ´perdona la ignorancia por que en s.o libres soi ignorante lo admito
<ubuntero> que es unity
<ubuntero> ja
<Triviox> dale, te llevo ambas pero la 10.04 ya no tiene soporte...no la recomendaria demasiado más que para pruebas... bah, creo que ya no tiene soporte
<Triviox> capaz PabloRubianes ratman o virusuy nos pueden confirmar
<ratman> esl el nombre del entorno grafico que usa ubuntu
<Triviox> eso! me salia interfase xD
<Triviox> es el entorno grafico.. pesa bastante unity,, pero hay versiones de ubuntu o derivados actuales con otras interfases
<ratman> la 10.04 creo que le queda poco soporte creo que tenia 3 años si mi memoria no me faya
<ubuntero> bueno de ultima si te parece y si tienes algun  xubuntu o lubuntu me das solo un 10.04 la que quieras x64 o x32
<ubuntero> y algunj xubuntu o lubuntu
<ratman> falla
<Triviox> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Versiones_de_Ubuntu#Ubuntu_10.04_LTS_.28Lucid_Lynx.29 efectivamente, tiene soporte aun
<ratman> sip no dije que no, solo que le debe quedar 1 año
<Triviox> yep
<PabloRubianes> el wubi es mas lento que el comun
<PabloRubianes> no es lo mismo
<ubuntero> bueno con un 10.04 mientras mejoro mipc me conformo y depsues yo me descargare o conseguire un ubuntu una nueva version 
<PabloRubianes> igual si no queres Unity lo mejor es poner Xubuntu o Lubuntu, ya que sino tenes soporte hasta Abril 2013
<ubuntero> y ta osea si puedes nesesitarianomas un ubuntu 10.04 y elque tengas xubuntu o lubuntu
<Triviox> dale ubuntero te llevo las dos del 10.04 jeje tengo buenos recuerdos de esa distro y busco algun xubuntu.. lubuntu es un poco más tranza de configurar (en mi experiencia al menos)
<ubuntero> ok muchas graciasss
<ubuntero> alguien por casualidad sabes o tenes algun backtrack
<ubuntero> para los temas de seguridad 
<ubuntero> que estaba estudiando
<ratman> yo en el trabajo tengo uno 
<ratman> pero ni me se el nombre jeje 
<Triviox> jajaja ratman 
<Triviox> yo una vez bajé blackbuntu o algo asi
<ubuntero> si es que son medios raros pero dicen que sirven bien para el testeo de pc y de redes
<ubuntero> por ejemplo la mayoria de las veces que hackean pc y redes wifi (mas comun redes wifi)
<Triviox> en realidad tenes las mias herramientas disponibles en los repositorios
<ubuntero> lo hacen desde un sistema operaticos
<ubuntero> backtrack
<Triviox> lo unicoq ue hacen esas versiones es unificar todo en un cd
<ratman> sip peor tambien se pueden usar para probar lar seguridad de un serve
<Triviox> pero mira que hay cosas complicadas, yo antes le meteria el diente ubuntu
<ratman> que es lo que me interesa
<Triviox> el ubuntero .. el xubuntu lo queres x32 o x64?
<ubuntero> la que prefieras eso no es problema
<ubuntero> 64 estaria bien
<Triviox> ok
<ubuntero> que dia pasarias asi ya se
<Triviox> y... capaz mañana de tarde hasta que hora está abierta la recepción? .. o pasado, capaz que mañana temprano no encaro a grabar los dvd
<ubuntero> si pasaras detarde a que hora pasarias
<ubuntero> por que quisas te podria esperar 
<Triviox> como quieras.. ponele tipo 1830 o 19
<ubuntero> y demañana a que hora entrarias
<ubuntero> ?
<ratman> laburos
<Triviox> jajaj temprano, de mañana no encaro ni loco ubuntero 
<ubuntero> osea yo entro 7:30
<ubuntero> estoy aproximadamente
<Triviox> jaja yo duermo
<ubuntero> 7:20 o 7:15 por esa esquina
<Triviox> te lo dejo en recep, no creo que te los roben ajjaja
<Triviox> tengo que cambiar de pc
<Triviox> ya vengo
<ratman> oki
<ubuntero> ok
<Triviox> volvi
<Triviox> confirmado ratman .. la note guarda los datos del cmos en algun chip.. asi que agua y ajo yo :S
<Triviox> creo que ahora jorobe la hora.. espero poder actualizarla y que quede bien
<Triviox> me decia todo "conexión insegura".. y era porque figuraba el año 1979 y los certificados no eran validos jajajaja
<ratman> desde comando deberias podes
<Triviox> mmm
<ratman> o bieno desde lo grafico tambien 
<Triviox> ahora la arreglo.. xo me embola si en cada reinicio tengo que volver a cambiarla
<Triviox> ahi si que meti la pata
<ratman> :(
<EduardoR> hola, que pasó?
<Triviox> me olvide del pass de la bios de mi note EduardoR  :P
<Triviox> al menos ya pude arreglar la hora desde linux gracias a # hwclock 
<Triviox> :d
<Triviox> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/2928440/Como-cambiar-la-hora-en-Debian.html
<Triviox> Ya vengo
<EduardoR> debe tener en algun lado un clearcmos
<Triviox> a ver si al reiniciar no se pone mal de neuvo
<Triviox> no lo encontre :S.. lo max que pude fue lograr un corto en la pila interna.. eso reincio la fecha a 1979,, pero igual mantuvo pass xa el admin
<Triviox> ya vngo
<EduardoR> ratman, PabloRubianes los permisos están mejores?
<PabloRubianes> yo tengo permisos
<ratman> a ver supongo que es por comandos
<virusuy> #startmeeting
<terobot> Meeting started Wed Oct 10 01:39:09 2012 UTC.  The chair is virusuy. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<terobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<virusuy> esto es una prueba del nuevo bot de charlas
<virusuy> [ACTION] Esperar que vuelva PabloRubianes 
<terobot> ACTION: Esperar que vuelva PabloRubianes
<virusuy> #endmeeting
<virusuy> #endmeeting
<virusuy> #chair
<terobot> Current chairs: virusuy
<virusuy> quit
<virusuy> :-)
<PabloRubianes> hola 
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<PabloRubianes> anda?
<virusuy> anda
<virusuy> pero como no tengo permisos de operador no me deja finalizar la meeting
<EduardoR> msg chanserv op #ubuntu-uy EduardoR 
<EduardoR> ops
 * EduardoR es bien cholulo
<PabloRubianes> #help
<PabloRubianes> cri cri
<EduardoR> jajaa
<EduardoR> #jaja
<EduardoR> tampoco
<virusuy> startmeeting
<virusuy> #startmeeting
<TeroBot> Meeting started Wed Oct 10 02:21:27 2012 UTC.  The chair is virusuy. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<TeroBot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<virusuy> alohaaaaaaaaaaaa
<virusuy> [action] pablo debe leer la documentacion
<TeroBot> ACTION: pablo debe leer la documentacion
<virusuy> dale OP al bot pablo
<virusuy> PabloRubianes, 
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> bot del ......
<PabloRubianes> no quiere nada conmigo
<virusuy> #endmeeting
* TeroBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN   - Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 hs.(UTC -3)
<virusuy> amista!! dame el log papein !
<virusuy> no tengo idea de como da el log, pero ta
<virusuy> "funciona"
<PabloRubianes> #help
<PabloRubianes> #startmeeting
<TeroBot> PabloRubianes: Error: Can't start another meeting, one is in progress.
<PabloRubianes> [action] Bot sos un sorongo
<TeroBot> ACTION: Bot sos un sorongo
<PabloRubianes> #endmeeting
* TeroBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN   - Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 hs.(UTC -3)
<PabloRubianes> #help
<PabloRubianes> [help]
<EduardoR> ahora estamos en utc-2 no?
<PabloRubianes> si
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN   - Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 hs.(UTC -2)
<virusuy> #endmeeting
* TeroBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN   - Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 hs.(UTC -3)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN   - Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 hs.(UTC -2)
<PabloRubianes> #help
<EduardoR> cualquiera tira un #help y sale en el canal?
<PabloRubianes> lo mate
<virusuy> EduardoR, es un bot Delarrua
<virusuy> le pedis ayuda y se va en helicoptero
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 hs.(UTC -2) -Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 hs.(UTC -2) -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
<PabloRubianes> #startmeeting
<TeroBot> Meeting started Wed Oct 10 02:38:05 2012 UTC.  The chair is PabloRubianes. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<TeroBot> Los Comandos Disponibles son: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<PabloRubianes> Opa los comandos disponibles
<PabloRubianes> #help
<PabloRubianes> #halp
<PabloRubianes> #endtopic
<PabloRubianes> #endmeeting
<PabloRubianes> #endmeeting
<PabloRubianes> #chair PabloRubianes 
<TeroBot> Current chairs: PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> #endmeeting
<PabloRubianes> #endmeeting
* TeroBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 hs.(UTC -2) -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
<PabloRubianes> #endmeeting
* TeroBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 hs.(UTC -2) -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
<PabloRubianes> #topic Pruebas de TeroBot
* TeroBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Pruebas de TeroBot
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 hs.(UTC -2) -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to:  Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 hs.(UTC -2) -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
<PabloRubianes> ya se que pasa
<eduardor> tengo 30 seg
<magu42> EduardoR⇝ ping
<ratman> holas
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> ping ratman :)
<EduardoR> al final quien va el sábado?
<ratman> yo iria
<ratman> pero vote neutral si dicen vamos voy 
<ratman> EduardoR, 
<ratman> Edu supongo que sigues con irc por thunder
<ratman> uf
<EduardoR> si , no me entero cuando me hablan
<EduardoR> nadie dijo vamos, ni uno?
<EduardoR> entonces llamo para cancelar
<EduardoR> los afirmativos de Fabeook no cuentan
<magu42> holas
<magu42> ratman⟿ ping
<ratman> holas
<magu42> como andas?
<ratman> bien tirando y alli 
<magu42> proba tomar OP
<magu42> ratman⟿ /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-uy tunick
<ratman> oki
<ratman> si me funciona 
<EduardoR> hola magu42
<magu42> hola EduardoR 
<magu42> como va
<ratman> EduardoR,  leistes o de arriba
<EduardoR> Hey!!!!
<EduardoR> funciona
<EduardoR> eso?
<EduardoR> me tiene preocupado que ahora nadie quiere hacer lo del sábado
<ratman> mira yo iria
<ratman> ahsta como dije podriamos habalr del lanzamiento 
<EduardoR> nadie dijo que no, pero tampoco nadie dice que si
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ si a daniel o a carlos no le anda el OP avisame
<ratman> yo voy si lo hacen 
<EduardoR> ok, somos 2 y medio
<magu42> que andan por hacer?
<ratman> yo habia habaldo con triviox
<EduardoR> evento taller el la utu buceo
<EduardoR> algo tipo Jam, sin planificacion ni nada
<magu42> exelente
<EduardoR> pero si nadie va a ir y con un finde semana largo
<EduardoR> está jodido
<ratman> lo que podemos hacer si asista 
<magu42> ahhhh  el feriado!!
<ratman> es hacer el lanzamiento y en sefuida ese talelr
<EduardoR> es el lunes, no el viernes
<ratman> para que no caiga en feriado 
<EduardoR> pero igual, varios se van 
<ratman> sip yo lo puse
<EduardoR> a mi me da igual, porque la idea es invitar a gente de la UTU y ellos están en clase hasta las 13
<EduardoR> el lanzamiento es el 27
<EduardoR> magu42, vos que opinás?
<magu42> siendo miercoles , y para el sabado , diria que lo corran una semana
<magu42> yo no sabia nada , y estoy en todas las listas
<EduardoR> no, para eso no se hace
<magu42> si ya tienen arreglado con la utu , porque no hacerlo entonces?
<EduardoR> ¿que? otra vez paso lo mismo, lo mande a la minilista
<ratman> edu yo te sigo 
<EduardoR> y no a la lista ubuntu-uy
<ratman> eso es dijo 
<EduardoR> y facebook
<EduardoR> es gratis, yo seguiría
<magu42> en el grupo de fb de ubuntu uruguay no veo ese evento
<EduardoR> tiene que estar
<EduardoR> mmm, quizás es eso, un tema de permisos del grupo
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ lo ultimo que veo tuyo es lo de la ong
<magu42> ratman⟿ jugando con los comandos irc
<ratman> nop le erre
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> ese era
<ratman> me falto un de
<ratman> ejej
<ratman> por copiar y pegar
<EduardoR> no aparece?
<EduardoR> te puse de administrador
<magu42> ratman⟿ como te sacas por linea de comando?
<EduardoR> y a ratman
<ratman>  /msg chanserv deop #ubuntu-uy ratman
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ ahora si , me llego la notificacion
<magu42> ratman⟿ grax , era bien facil
<ratman> Edu yo creo que hay que aprovechar la reunion de hoy 
<ratman> para hablarlo 
<EduardoR> pero hay algo raro, dice que hay 128 invitados
<ratman> dodne
<EduardoR> yo tengo 500 contactos
<EduardoR> y el grupo 800, es como que solo invitó a mis amigos que a la vez están en ubuntu uruguay
<EduardoR> asi es una cagada!
<magu42> algo raro pasó , sino entro acá ahora no me entero
 * ratman me perdi
<EduardoR> y no puedo mandar mas invitaciones, están todas en gris
<EduardoR> solo está disponibles para (amigos de eduardor AND miembros de ubuntu-uy)
<EduardoR> el evento es mio, no de ubuntu-uy
<EduardoR> por eso no le llega a todos
<EduardoR> o hay alguna limitante
<ratman> supongo que es de facebook eso 
<EduardoR> porque magu debería haberle llegado
 * ratman ni idea de fb
<magu42> el consejo como tal deberia escribir a fb para recuperar el grupo aduciendo que el founder se murió o algo asi
<magu42> tienen una funcion por ahi para escribirles
 * ratman um
<EduardoR> yo no encontré
<EduardoR> ahora es de la comunidad
<EduardoR> o sea, de nadie
<magu42> por eso , horrible
<EduardoR> la cosa que si lo cancelamos o postergamos, no se si batir mas la cosa
<ratman> veamso 
<EduardoR> en realidad en Flisol pasó parecido y nunca entendí porque la difusión del evento quedó capada
<ratman> edu
<ratman> si postergamso hay 2 fechas
<ratman> 20 que nos queda pegado a lanzamiento 
<EduardoR> yo cuando cree el evento puse que era de Ubuntu Uruguay
 * ratman queda cortado 
<EduardoR> la otra es pasarlo a noviembre
<ratman> sip pero queda pal 10 
<ratman> el 3
<EduardoR> pero se acaban las clases, vienen examenes
<ratman> no ta bieno 
<ratman> dia de los muertso 
<ratman> es el 2
<EduardoR> en la utu se acaba el año
<EduardoR> la de la secretaría me avisó que la cosa es esa, se acaba el año
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> podriamso comprometer el lanzamiento del 13.04
<ratman> se me ocurre uan idea pero no es practica
<ratman> y tariamso desguazando todo 
<EduardoR> tirala!
<ratman> hacer el lanzamiento 
<EduardoR> el 27 en la utu?
<ratman> sip 
<EduardoR> quizás no hay problema
<EduardoR> y cancelamos el 13
<ratman> pero tariamso tirando lo pensado 
<ratman> sip en si juntamso las cosas con sacrificios
 * ratman solo intenta aportar caminos
<EduardoR> yo había tirado esa idea. En el MNAV a nadie le importa si no se hace, solo a mi
<ratman> a mi me gusa mas mnav 
<ratman> ta mas cerca de pizza
<ratman> y el lugar 
<ratman> ta impecable
<ratman> es como que todo queda mas a mano 
<EduardoR> la utu esta cerca del shopping
<EduardoR> pero no taaan cerca
<EduardoR> mas cerca de los tomuer... pero bua
<EduardoR> magu42, que te parece proponer esa? 27 en la UTU
<EduardoR> pero hay que pedirla, porque no es seguro
<EduardoR> decirlo es fácil, luego hay que dar la cara
<magu42> estoy medio perdido , pero el lanzamiento no es por ahi?
<EduardoR> el 27 era en el MNAV
<magu42> ya no es?
<EduardoR> son 2 semanas de dif
<EduardoR> el del CD es el 18
<EduardoR> el 13 es antes del lanxzamiento del CD, por lo que podemos mostrar beta
<EduardoR> tengo ganas de avisar del problema del finde largo a la utu y pedir el 27
<ratman> La otra es cancelar y hacer el del 13.04 alli, ya con mas cosas de ubunconla y se aprobecha difucion 
<ratman> EduardoR, 
<ratman> tal vez es ejor habalrlo con pablo y daniel tambien no 
<magu42> me parece que el consejo debería reunirse y definir todo esto
<ratman> antes de macanearlo 
<magu42> eso eso eso
<EduardoR> Daniel dijo que no se usaba el calendario, pero esta todo en el calendario, falta la gente
<ratman> creo que en parte el culpable que este en el calendario soy yo 
<ratman> porque lo uso mucho en el celular
<ratman> para organizarme 
<EduardoR> vos ves los 2 eventos en el calendario?
<EduardoR> y las ubicaciones en el mapa?
<magu42> gente , me tengo que ir , leo el log para ver lo que deciden denoche
<magu42> nas
<EduardoR> ok bytes
<ratman> los veo 
<EduardoR> opss, me tengo qu ir
<ratman> dale nso vemos mas tarde
<EduardoR> me conecto mas tarde
<EduardoR> es 22 o 22:30?
<ratman> 22:30
<ratman> que yo sepa
<EduardoR> ok, me da, jajaja
<ratman> :)
<EduardoR> el topic lo puse yo y está mal
<EduardoR> luego lo arreglamsos
<EduardoR> bsbs bye
<EduardoR> bytes!!!!
<Triviox> hello to all
<ratman> Konbanwa
<Triviox> xD
<Triviox> al final deje hoy la note sin pila ni bat durante 10 hs
<Triviox> probe de nuevo
<Triviox> y sigue pidiendo el pass
<Triviox> los de hp me pasaron la info de 4 representantes de ellos aca en uruguay.. justo a una me la nombro un compa de laburo, que el habia laburado ahi antes
<Triviox> y ya las escribi explicnaod,  ojala me la puedan arreglar
<ratman> :(
<Triviox> si, un bajon
<ratman> hp nunca me gustaron
<Triviox> hasta le rompi un pedazito de plastico adentro.. estaba al dope, xo ta me dio cosa, xa poder sacar la pila
<Triviox> y no funcó
<Triviox> mmm si no es hp solo me gustan las dell
<Triviox> y esas si que salen caras
<Triviox> toshita y acer ni lco
<Triviox> loco*
<ratman> asus
<Triviox> no se que onda la samsung o la vaio
<Triviox> son buenas las asus?
<ratman> yo toy muy contento con mi ausu
<ratman> asus
<ratman> y que vino sin win
<Triviox> desp que solucione este tema tengo ganas de venderla
<Triviox> y comprar una mejor
<Triviox> quiero conseguir algun buen piqueç
<ratman> tambien hay un tema
<ratman> suerte
<Triviox> jajaj como siempre
<Triviox> de esta no me puedo quejar
<Triviox> me paso esto por ser un paje** que no recuerda un pass
<ratman> jjee
<Triviox> xo la maq funca bien.. dentro de sus limintes claro
<ratman> jeropa
<ratman> perdon pero tu lo dijistes
<ratman> jeje
<Triviox> yep
<Triviox> eso memos
<Triviox> mesmo*
<ratman> es que me acorde de un tema 
<ratman> con eso 
<ratman> jeje
<ubuntero> hola
<ratman> konbanwa
<Triviox> ubuntero, !
<Triviox> como va
<ubuntero> como estas
<Triviox> consulta.. sos el ubuntero de ayer?
<Triviox> jaja es que al ser el nick x default
<ubuntero> sii aja
<Triviox> oks! ponete un nick muchacho!...
<ubuntero> noo ajaj
<Triviox> solo tenes que poner "/nick blalabla" y listo
<ubuntero> al final hoi pasastes por ahi
<Triviox> tengo tus discos
<Triviox> nah, hoy los grabe
<ubuntero> pasas mañana?
<Triviox> sabia que de mañana no iba a encarar a grabar
<ubuntero> jaja
<Triviox> dale, xo de tarde voy a pasar jajaj de mañana dificil..
<Triviox> avisá por las dudas, sino se van a re perseguir ahi en la administracion
<ubuntero> una pregunta vos pasas por bulevar y general flors
<Triviox> el bus pasa por ahi..
<ubuntero> por que quisas si lo dejas en la casa de un amigo quede mas facil
<Triviox> dale pasame dire
<ubuntero> por que un amigo vive a dos cuadras de ahi lo dejas en su buson y es mas facil y nadie de molesta
<Triviox> avisale que iria tipo 630 o 7 de la tarde
<ubuntero> si pero dejala simplemente en el buson que despues me la dan a mi
<Triviox> oks jajajaja esperemos no llueva
<Triviox> no encontre bolsitas asi que va en sobres improvisados de papel xD
<Triviox> los pongo en una bolsa grande y listo
<Triviox> antes que te vayas acordate de pasarme la dire de tu amigo
<ubuntero> si si
<ubuntero> es que se la estoy pidiendo por que l se pero no de memoria
<ubuntero> jaa
<Triviox> jajaj ok
<ubuntero> estas
<ratman> Triviox, 
<Triviox> sino la otra.. xa lo que falta xa el finde.. te lo puedo llevar el sabado al taller de ubuntu uruguay jaja y ya tengo una excusa que me obliga a ir xa no quedarme vagueando en casa
<Triviox> ratman, 
<ratman> simpre en irc pon el nombre
<ratman> eso proboca un aviso ehehe
<Triviox> cierto!
<Triviox> xD
<ubuntero> donde es el taller de ubuntu urugya
<ubuntero> uruguay*
<Triviox> utu buceo
<Triviox> si usas facebook https://www.facebook.com/events/322464851184662/
<Triviox> si no usas facebook (sitio disponible xD)
<ubuntero> si habia visto el evento pero no sabia que es de libre entrada
<ratman> ubuntero usas gmail 
<ubuntero> si
<ubuntero> quieren anotarlo
<ubuntero> por cualquier comunicacion
<ratman> ratman26 es el mio
<ubuntero> facuespinosa97
<ubuntero> el mio
<ratman> oki 
<Triviox> triviox en gmail el mio... estoy en casi todas las redes sociales con este nick xD
<ubuntero> diego te llamas
<Triviox> yep
<Triviox> jaja me asusta toda la info que hay sobre mi en google
<ubuntero> recien te agrege en fb
<Triviox> aceptado
<Triviox> si pongo triviox en google los 5  primeros resultados soy yo creo ajjaja
<ubuntero> jaja
<Triviox> che ubuntero me dicen que el taller anda en duda.. capaz juntamos energias para el 27, ya que habrá un evento mśa grande por el lanzamiento de la nueva version
<ubuntero> y que van a hacer en ese evento
<ubuntero> del 27
<ratman> aparte de las pizzas
<ratman> jee
 * ratman que maslo soy 
<Triviox> jajaj ratman 
<Triviox> yo cagué :S no puedo el 27
<ratman> ver la nueva vercion, si alguien queire instalacion, contestar dudas
<Triviox> es el cumple de aquella
<Triviox> si no estoy me mata
<ratman> y seguramente esten cds de ubuntu y esas cosas
<ratman> Triviox, rechase dos dias en el condrad de punta 
<ratman> todo pago 
<ratman> jeje
<Triviox> waaa ratman .. vme sigue "pinchoncitotv" en taringa
<Triviox> es un usuario bastante top, rango "desarrollador"
<Triviox> jajaja
<Triviox> mi karma va a subir abundante con esto ajjajajaja
<ratman> y sabes lo peor
<ratman> pero 
<ratman> sabes
<ratman> que hay alli en el congreso al que me mandaban 
<Triviox> jajajaj te odio ratman 
<ratman> http://privacyconference2012.org/espanol/programa/temas/pirateria+y+privacidad
<ratman> ACTA
<ratman> te suena
<Triviox> el otro dia fuimos al casino del condrad.. solo podes apostar con dolares!
<Triviox> waaaa
<Triviox> anda boludo
<ratman> lo tan hablando en uruguay
<Triviox> precisamos gente en esos lugares
<ratman> que queres que mate a uno o me tire del hotel 
<Triviox> jajaja mata a varios
<ratman> si entra ACTA 
<ratman> uf
<ratman> va tar muy fea la cosa con la libertad de expresion en internet
<Triviox> che, antes que me olvide
<Triviox> sabes cuando es el sorteo del correo
<Triviox> soy muy vago xa acordarme
<ratman> fue este lunes
<ratman> esta en la pagina
<Triviox> jajaja
<Triviox> entro a ver
<Triviox> ratman, estoy tratando de invitar a ubuntero al evento pero no se puede creo :S..
<efpc2003> buenas... tengo un apregunta
<ratman> sip no se como ta eso 
<ratman> es FB
<efpc2003> alguien sabe si pasó algo raro con flashplugin ?
<Triviox> snif ratman ...no sali en inguno de los dos
<Triviox> no, por que efpc2003 ?
<ratman> sorry Triviox era dificil 
<efpc2003> ayer o antes de ayer actualicé pero ahora solo veo los de youtube webm
<efpc2003> me pide instalar la última versión de flash tanto firefox como opera
<Triviox> y no te deja desde los repos?
<efpc2003> sudo apt-get update upgrade etc
<efpc2003> fui también a synaptic por las dudas
<efpc2003> pero no cambia nada
<efpc2003> tengo instalado el...flashplugin-installer
<efpc2003> y no el adobe-flashplugin
<efpc2003> este último dice "sección web" no es de multiverse
<Triviox> mmm que raro
<efpc2003> me redireccionó a la pág de adobe y miren este aviso "dobe Flash Player 11.2 será la última versión dirigida a Linux como una plataforma admitida. Adobe seguirá proporcionando modificaciones de seguridad para Flash Player 11.2 para Linux."
<efpc2003> en fin
<efpc2003> me parece que voy a forzar la instalación desde synaptic del adobe-flashplugin a ver qué me dice
<Triviox> mmmm es raro, en debian aun lo tengo en los repos.. raro que debian lo tenga y no ubuntu
<Triviox> fijate agregando el repo de medibuntu
<efpc2003> tengo medibuntu, uso 11.04 naty
<efpc2003> voy hasta ubuntuforums a ver si hay algo, ya vengo
<Triviox> trata de reinstalar  el flash-plugin installer a ver que onda... apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree
<Triviox> oks dale
<Triviox> sigo sin entender pq pichocitotv me sigue en taringa!!,, el flaco solo sigue a 94 personas.. de los cuales solo 2 somos .uy!
<ratman> umm triviox no me sigue uu
<ratman> que suerte 
<ratman> jajjaa
<ratman> voy a cambiar de pc
<ratman> yaverngo 
<ratman> ya vengo 
<Triviox> jajaja
<Triviox> no te sigo?
<Triviox> waa ya te busco!
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-11
<Triviox> wb ratman 
<Triviox> peleador, si te sigo en taringa!
<ratman> jeje
<efpc2003> qué loco esto, reinstalarlo fue la solución
<Triviox> jajaja si efpc2003 ? genial!
<Triviox> xD
<Triviox> anda a saber, seguramente habia un archivo de configuración jorobando
<Triviox> buenas EduardoR 
<EduardoR> hola  a todos
<efpc2003> mientras no mande un eterno kernel panic como me pasó en la 5.04  todo bien
<EduardoR> mientras morfo algo, leo...
<Triviox> provecho EduardoR !
<EduardoR> gracias
<EduardoR> vienen el sabado?
<Triviox> si.. se hace al final?
<Triviox> en utu buceo, no?
<Triviox> ya que no puedo ir al lanzamiento voy al taller :)
<Triviox> che EduardoR como andas en conocimiento de hardware,,, hice cagada con mi note.. perdi el pass de admin de la bios.. hace un año lo puse y ahora ni idea..
<EduardoR> la cosa esta complicada
<Triviox> trate de sacar la bateria y la pila, y dejarla apagada y nada :S
<Triviox> me sigue pidiendo el bendito pass
<Triviox> malditas hp y su maldita seguridad!! lo malo es que ni hp support supieron que decirme
<Triviox> me dijeron "proba" sacando la bateria y la pila por unos minutos, xo no es seguro
<EduardoR> el clear cmos, no esta en la bateria
<EduardoR> nada que ver
<Triviox> creo que la info queda en un chip.. voy a ver si lo puenteo o tiro algun voltaje a la mother (jeje tampoco quiero que se queme xo ta)
<Triviox> la cagad* es que sacando la pila se me desconfig la bios (todo menos el pass de admin)
<Triviox> y la fecha me quedo en 1979!
<EduardoR> busca "clear cmos hp modelo"
<EduardoR> la pila es para el reloj, no la configuracion
<Triviox> jajaj ahora no puedo modificarla.. cada vez que la prendo tengo que cambiarla
<Triviox> sino no puedo usar ssh ni nada.. todo los certificados salen invalidos
<Triviox> me quiero matar!
<Triviox> mande email a service it.. uno de los represetnantes de hp segun me dijeron los de hp support
<Triviox> vamos a ver que me responden.. xq los de hp no supieron decirme nada.. a ver si ellos encaran a reiniciar o cambiar el maldito chip que hace las veces de "pendrive"
<EduardoR> modelo?
<Triviox> hp 420
<efpc2003> me acuerdo antiguamente de cambiar los jumpers y quitar la pila.... muuuuy pentium II 
<Triviox> pregunte eso efpc2003 .. pero no trae jumpers esta me dijeron los de support (y yo tampoco los encontre)
<efpc2003> se extrañan los jumpers
<Triviox> sniff sniff
<Triviox> maldita seguridad
<Triviox> supongo que habra alguna forma de flshearla
<Triviox> eso quiero creer
<efpc2003> algo para bootera habrá?
<EduardoR> notebook o torre?
<Triviox> espero.. 
<Triviox> notebook
<EduardoR> que tiene que ver lo del ssh con la bios?
<Triviox> nop
<Triviox> bah ni idea.. 
<Triviox> no suelo usar ssh con la note
<Triviox> tengo redireccionado al desktop
<EduardoR> estas jodido, está llena de "seguridades"
<Triviox> si.. cague creo.. voy a ver si le instalo algun win choto.. rezo xa que no actulice la hora contra la bios..y me la saco de arriba
<EduardoR> hola danielmato :)
<danielmato> buenas
<danielmato> lamento la demora
 * EduardoR1 no debio haber entrado...
<danielmato> ?????
<Triviox> buenas danielmato 
<danielmato> hola triviox, EduardoR 
<ratman> buenas
<Triviox> jajaja habrio thunderbird y se coló un clon
<EduardoR> el thunderbird entra al chat solo
<Triviox> abrio***
<danielmato> es cosa e mandinga eso
<EduardoR> y ahora que tengo el usuario con password estricto entra con otro nombre
<Triviox> jaja
<EduardoR> bueno, la reunion de hoy es para saber si abortamos lo del sabado
<EduardoR> ratman, Triviox y yo estamos seguros
<Triviox> yep
<EduardoR> no me gusta cancelar un evento, prefiero que sea entre pocos pero buenos
<danielmato> a favor o en contra?
<danielmato> ok, entendi
<danielmato> yo no tengo drama
<danielmato> depende un poco de la hora
<EduardoR> 14:30
<Triviox> como siempre.. la mañana laburo.. 1ero en las 1eras horas de la tarde estoy
<Triviox> puedo entonces :D
<danielmato> yo no tengo drama, de tarde tengo cumple de suegra y de mañana tengo que ver a dos ubunteros en problemas...
<danielmato> de tarde supongo que a eso de las 18
<Triviox> away un rato
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> No quiero "desilucionar" a esa gente
<EduardoR> me dio la impresion que estaban muy contentos con que fuéramos
<danielmato> que gente?
<EduardoR> y en noviembre se acaban clases, 
<EduardoR> las de la UTU
<EduardoR> allí se hicieron eventos hace años
<EduardoR> y no more!
<EduardoR> Rubianes me avisa que no llega a la reunion
<danielmato> decidimos por quorum
<EduardoR> pero con 3 personas de la organizacion ya podemos 
<EduardoR> los que están?
<EduardoR> jejeje
<EduardoR> los que no están no votan :P
<danielmato> exacto
<EduardoR> olvidé mandar a la lista
<danielmato> entonces donde lo hacemos?
<EduardoR> lo que?
<danielmato> Yo soy de la idea de bombardear sin saturar, o sea, hacer cosas siempre, y que los lanzamientos estén por fuera de los eventos regulares
<danielmato> lo de este sábado?
<EduardoR> el taller está pedido en la utu
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> cual?
<EduardoR> y nos confirmaron el sabado
<EduardoR> sabado 13
<danielmato> buceo o its?
<EduardoR> buceo
<danielmato> genial
<EduardoR> ESI 
<EduardoR> Escuela Superior de Informatica
<danielmato> no se ir... necesito la dirección...
<EduardoR> mirá el mapa
<EduardoR> el que está en el CALENDARIO
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> recien llegue... y estoy hablando aca, y cenando... disculpen las demoras mentales
<danielmato> llevo más de doce horas en el canal
<EduardoR> yo terminé de merendar...
<ratman> oki
<danielmato> estas peor que yo
<ratman> bueno 14 en la utu 
<danielmato> bien
<EduardoR> allá usan mucho el vmware en un servidor
<EduardoR> yo no sabía que el servidor es un sistema operativo completo
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> un kernel linux
<ratman> pero tocado 7
<ratman> y cerrado 
<ratman> en cierto modo 
<EduardoR> asi hace las pruebas, en maquinas virtuales. Pero en Suse, Centos y Debian
<ratman> yo en mi laptop tengo 
<EduardoR> hay un potencial interesante en el lugar
<ratman> virtualbox
<ratman> con dos server ubuntu
<ratman> con postgress y herbeat
<EduardoR> lograste que virtualbox, arranque con la máquina?
<ratman> ?
<ratman> nunca intente
<EduardoR> se supone que eso viene la última version de ppa
<EduardoR> pero no encontré como 
<EduardoR> se supone que podés lanzar los servidores virtuales al inicio
<ratman> a oki
<ratman> yo lo uso mas a lo usuario virtualbox
<ratman> para lo otro uso promox
<EduardoR> Proxmox? 
<ratman> es un entorno de virtualizacion con manejador
<ratman> usa kvm y openvz
<ratman> para virtualizart
<ratman> y lo administras por web
<ratman> puedes pasar virtuales de un servidor a otro sin apagar la virtual 
<ratman> y sin que los usuarios se enteren
<ratman> por supu hay que configuarar y se necesita sierto hardware
<EduardoR> interesante
<EduardoR> es open source?
<ratman> sip
<ratman> si no me equivoco 
<EduardoR> en el site  habla del Trial
<danielmato> Perdon?
<danielmato> Entonces confirmado
<EduardoR> Si, si nadie estuvo en desacuerdo seguimos
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> listo
<EduardoR> algo haremos
<danielmato> el sabado podemos hablar bien el tema ong, tenemos que modificar estatutos
<danielmato> pero esta via me parece incomoda
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> lo hacemos luego 
<danielmato> ok
<ratman> creo que tampoco es para tar 4 horas
<ratman> no 
<danielmato> no, no
<EduardoR> son 3 creo
<danielmato> bien
<EduardoR> querían que fueramos 13:00
<EduardoR> porque es la hora que salen algunos
<EduardoR> y podían quedarse
<EduardoR> pero no me gustó
<EduardoR> creo que el que sale muerto de hambre, no se queda
<EduardoR> sale a comer y vuelve
<EduardoR> uno de los profes, me dijo que estaba desde las 13
<ratman> bien
<EduardoR> entonces hay que bati en facebook
<danielmato> y g plus
<EduardoR> hay que "compartir" el evento
<EduardoR> ops no te puse de admin danielmato 
<danielmato> no hay drama
<EduardoR> te puse
<danielmato> dale
<EduardoR> el tema del evento es abierto, o sea un JAM
<EduardoR> pero podemos tirar un tema, como el de GParted
<EduardoR> perfecto para hacer en virtual con particiones vacías
<danielmato> o terminal
<EduardoR> creo que impacta mas hacerlo visualmente
<EduardoR> y con clonezilla mezclado
<EduardoR> acabo de hacer pelota la magallanes
<EduardoR> asi que puedo hacer pruebas reales
<PabloRubDroid> Buenas
<danielmato> buenas PabloRubDroid 
<PabloRubDroid> Toy al cel yendo pa casa
<PabloRubDroid|> Antel pierde mi red
<PabloRubDroid|> Grrrrrrr
<ratman> yo tengo que salir
<ratman> nos vemos mañana
<EduardoR> byeç
<PabloRubDroid|> Saludos
<danielmato> bites
<ratman> perdon por no poder siguir
<PabloRubDroid|> Que se cuenta?
<EduardoR> PabloRubDroid, y danielmato ya son admin del evento en Facebook, pueden redifundirlo o invitar amigos
<EduardoR> se han invitado solo 140 
<PabloRubDroid|> Pero es el 13?
<EduardoR> si, el del 13
<EduardoR> aunque no vayas, hay que difundirlo
<PabloRubDroid|> No lo íbamos a cancelar?
<EduardoR> danielmato, falta que le digas que vas, sino no te reconoce
<PabloRubDroid|> Es en 3 días y en fin de semana largo
<EduardoR> y es gratis
<EduardoR> solo hay que ir
<EduardoR> y chusmear el lugar para ubuconla o lo que sea
<PabloRubDroid|> Pa mi es pa quedar mal
<EduardoR> es un sitio raro, pero cerca del Mvd Shopping, no es tan malo
<danielmato> si van 5 ya es algo
<PabloRubDroid|> Dijimos que no íbamos a hacer más esto de organizar mal
<danielmato> aca me dijeron que es como una especie de invitación
<EduardoR> ya somos 3 confirmados
<danielmato> está bueno ir tendiendo lazos
<EduardoR> si
<EduardoR> a ser "host"
<danielmato> yo llevo algunos locos sueltos más
<EduardoR> supongo que anfitrión del evento
<EduardoR> y lugares diferentes
<PabloRubDroid|> Llegué a casa ya me recolector
<danielmato> si no funca, no hacemos más ahi y listo...
<danielmato> hay profes y alumnos que capaz se interesan por el tema
<danielmato> gente, esto que queda de mi, tambien se marcha
<danielmato> llevo demasiadas horas despierto... estoy a punto de un kernel panic
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<danielmato> bateria 1,2% entrando en estado de hiperhibernación...
<danielmato> gente nos hablamos mañana?
<EduardoR> zZzZzZzZ
<EduardoR> yo tambien
<EduardoR> quedó algo mas
<EduardoR> pregunto
<danielmato> dale que sigue bajando la bateria
<danielmato> hoy, nada mas
<danielmato> ci vediamo gente
<EduardoR> nos vemos
<EduardoR> del site?
<EduardoR> habia que hacer un mail?
<EduardoR> no se como hacer que reenvía a varios
<EduardoR> a uno si, claro
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el dominio ya manda a tu server?
<EduardoR> si
<PabloRubianes> si un mail
<PabloRubianes> ubuconla2013@ubuconla.org
<EduardoR> quería una redirección múltiple
<EduardoR> prefiero que varios usen el mismo con imap
<EduardoR> y que sea una cuenta normal
<EduardoR> que te parece?
<PabloRubianes> por mi es lo mismo porque uso thunderbird
<PabloRubianes> no me jode
<EduardoR> es que una cuenta asi es una joda
<EduardoR> se te ocurre algo mejor?
<EduardoR> crear una lista es repetido, ya existe
<EduardoR> o no?
<EduardoR> la lista es para organizar o para la gente
<EduardoR> pregunto
<Ignacio> Hola :)
<ratman> holas ede
<ratman> edu
<ratman> aunque seguro no lo leas
<ratman> porque tas con ese thinder
<ratman> jeje
<EduardoR> es verdad , no lo leo...
<sud0> hola, busco chica ubuntera para intercambiar repositorios
<sud0> y claves pkg
<sud0> (?)
<EduardoR> jjaja
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-12
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<EduardoR> Y?
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Jaja!
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Ni idea de OLPC Tenias no?
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Quedastes sorprendido :P .. NO me equivoque puse XO-1 aproposito, el XO-1 que tengo esta destrabado. Y OLPC ya esta en su Os 13.1.0 con Gtk 3 :) Y Fedora 17
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> La idea que Tengo es que P. Ceibal está 2 o 3 años atrasada
<EduardoR> Tiene la misma ram y disco que la clásica verde?
<EduardoR> Vos sabés que las comunes XO-1 no se les puede instalar lo que publica OLPC, por mas bueno que sea
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Si.
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Tengo la misma, lo que ocurre es que la mía viene de Estados Unidos. Y me las presto CeibalJAM!
<EduardoR> Las que me prestaron a mi, pensaba que iba a hacer maravillas, pero me desilucioné con el tema del pass de root
<EduardoR> Como estás experimentando, la máquina puede hacer mas cosas, pero no dejan que se aproveche. Asi no vale.
<ratman> :)
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-13
<ratman> EduardoR, 
<ratman> otra vez con thinder ejje
<EduardoR> gegege
<EduardoR> no puse el horario 
<EduardoR> en el mail a la lista
<ratman> hay que mandarlo 
<ratman> supomngo 
<EduardoR> ya mandé con el agregado
<ratman> bien 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-14
<ratman> hola eduardo 
<ratman> aunque seguro leas esto 1 hora despues jejjeje
<ratman> carlos ya te identificastes
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, ya entre con usuario y contraseña
<ratman> bien pon /msg chan op #ubuntu-uy CarlosNeyPastor
<CarlosNeyPastor> esto en el servidor no
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<ratman> bien pon /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-uy CarlosNeyPastor
<ratman> en culquier ventana
<CarlosNeyPastor> chan :No such nick/channel
<ratman> chanser
<ratman> chanserv
<ratman> me equivoque de nombre
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> reintento
<ratman> lo corregi mas abajo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, pero me habia ido a la pestaña de freenode
<ratman> pudstes
<ratman> por aqui ofdio chatrear por celular
<ratman> jejeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo lo tengo configurado en el cel pero no entro nunca
<CarlosNeyPastor> me estressa mucho escribir desde el celular
<ratman> yo siempre estoy por si pasa algo 
<ratman> para quitarlo /msg chanserv deop #ubuntu-uy CarlosNeyPastor
<CarlosNeyPastor> buen dato
<CarlosNeyPastor> saliendo me saca el op o cuando vaya a entrar cada vez tengo que hacerlo si quiero ser op
<ratman> こにちわ
<ratman> sip 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman habla chino!
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaajaj
<ratman> japones
<ratman> はい
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> casi
<CarlosNeyPastor> pegue en el palo
<CarlosNeyPastor> despues que lo mande me di cuenta
<CarlosNeyPastor> je
<ratman> comparti un documento 
<ratman> te llego 
<ratman> s
<ratman> こにちわ
<ratman> さよなら
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-07
<car> hola a todos alguien sabe la fecha de lanzamiento de la nueva versión de Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-08
<leonardo_> buenas noches
<magu42> leonardo_  es contigo que hablamos de la magallanes?
<magu42> ah si , ahi vi el email
<magu42> leonardo_⟿ ping
<leonardo_> sí sí
<magu42> como andas?
<leonardo_> muy bien y uds?
<magu42> bien de bien
<leonardo_> te cuento, instalé en la magallanes de mi hija xubuntu 12.04
<magu42> en la magallanes que hablamos en la lista , es una mg2 o 3?
<leonardo_> mg2
<magu42> la que tengo es igual
<leonardo_> la mía también pero la de docente, con doble booteo
<magu42> y disco de 160?
<leonardo_> pero ya solucionè el problema de la mía, instalé la versión del paquete que me daba error en la 13.04 y listo, quedó andando el tda
<magu42> ah de lujo 
<leonardo_> en la de mi hija instalé xubuntu 12.04
<magu42> y los videos mal es en esta
<leonardo_> claro
<magu42> cuando vi tu mail me puse a probarla y anda bien de bien
<leonardo_> verifiqué y la única diferencia es que el kernel es 3.2.0-54-generic
<leonardo_> o sea que se actualizó
<leonardo_> podrá ser que sean los controladores restrictivos?
<leonardo_> porque no los instalé
<magu42> controladores de que?
<leonardo_> los de video
<magu42> al principio cuando se instala?
<leonardo_> claro
<magu42> que te pregunta?
<leonardo_> no activé la instalación
<magu42> le dijiste que no?
<leonardo_> eso
<leonardo_> claro
<magu42> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<magu42> ahora caigo 
<magu42> jajaja
<leonardo_> me lo suponía
<magu42> es eso
<leonardo_> jaja
<magu42> sep
<leonardo_> bien
<magu42> te falta flash
<magu42> e ainda mais
<leonardo_> conmigo se puede anotar las cosas que NO hay que hacer
<leonardo_> jejeje
<virusuy> buenas buenas
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> hola virusuy 
<leonardo_> hola
<virusuy> magu42 querido !
<magu42> como anda estimado virusuy 
<virusuy> aca, metiendo sobremesa escuchando a la banda de Juan y Victor
<virusuy> (Casanova, Nattero)
<magu42> leonardo_⟿ tendrás que instalar a mano todo lo privativo 
<magu42> virusuy⟿ sobremesa con?
<virusuy> cafe
<magu42> café o alcohol
<magu42> ah
<magu42> ja
<virusuy> nah, alcohol un martes imposible
<magu42> jeje
<virusuy> no soy kamikaze
<virusuy> vos en que andas ?
<magu42> armando un enlace para darle wifi a mis viejos a unas cuadras de acá
<magu42> a las puteadas con las redes
<magu42> no me aclaro mas con eso
<leonardo_> sip gracias
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> que te paso ?
<magu42> pero ya anda al menos aca
<virusuy> ah ta, tranqui entonces
<magu42> siempre me encueto con la gateway la puerta de enlace la red de la subred y la p qu lo p
<leonardo_>  noté una cosa: Espacio libre 3,5GB, luego de instalar Xubuntu en Magallanes 2. Medio poco. Solo tiene 8GB de memoria de disco
<magu42> leonardo_⟿ está bien la imagen de ceibal queda igual
<leonardo_> claro, no tenia ese dato
<leonardo_> mi hija vive puteando
<leonardo_> y anda con pendrives ahora
<magu42> ponele una sd al costado
<magu42> si fuera una mg3 tiene lugar abajo de la bateria para otra , pero la mg2 no , solo al costado
<leonardo_> sí en eso ando
<leonardo_> por ahora pen de 16gb
<leonardo_> ah sí eso lo leí
<magu42> para mi ese fué un error feo , solo 8gb 
<leonardo_> claro
<leonardo_> porque la máquina anda bárbaro
<magu42> si
<magu42> le faltarś
<magu42> le faltarś
<leonardo_> yo le he usado pa programar con netbeans, eclipse
<magu42> le faltaría disco
<leonardo_> ojo
<leonardo_> a la mía
<leonardo_> 160gb tiene de disco
<magu42> andan barbaro
<leonardo_> la de docente está sobrada
<leonardo_> bueno voy a ver de instalarle los drivers
<magu42> y si 
<magu42> jeje
<leonardo_> qué boludo, le tenía que haber dado que sí
<leonardo_> jeje
<magu42> no son los drivers en realidad
<leonardo_> a ver?
<magu42> son los codecs . flash y otros
<leonardo_> aaaaahh
<leonardo_> entendí
<magu42> mp3  dvd
<magu42> son todos privativos 
<magu42> o privados al menos
<magu42> virusuy⟿ tengo un linksys en el techo conectado  como wap  al mio de siempre, otro como cliente bridge que va para lo de mi viejo  y ahi otro más como ap
<magu42> pero están todos en la misma red , ahora je
<magu42> hago un fing en la terminal y es terrible muro jaja
<virusuy> bien
<virusuy> jajajaja
<pcapeluto> buenas noches gente
<magu42> hola pcapeluto 
<magu42> la cosa que lo hice andar virusuy 
<magu42> ahora tengo que llevar todo para allá y esquivar arboles , sino marché
<magu42> virusuy⟿ te vás el mes que viene?
<virusuy> magu42: me voy !
<virusuy> ajaja
<magu42> cuando
<virusuy> 15 de Noviembre
<virusuy> vuelvo el 30 
<magu42> exelente
<virusuy> 15 dias justitos
<magu42> que poco
<magu42> snif
<virusuy> es lo maximo que pude sacar
<magu42> me imagino
<virusuy> pero se va a pasar lindo, no va a ser la ultima vez , eso seguro
<magu42> sino te ibas un poco mas
<magu42> seguro
<virusuy> sino me iba del todo jajajaj
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> igual trabajás de all
<magu42> allá por remoto
<magu42> alguien me movió el enter  
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> no pego una tecla hoy
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> creo que trabajando en una cafeteria seria muy feliz
<magu42> sin lugar a dudas
<magu42> tranquilo por algún lugar londinese 
<magu42> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201876841110379&set=a.1129730211146.19777.1463957946&type=1&theater
<magu42> me mató esa foto jajaja
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> gente con ganas y tiempo de editar , D+
<leonardo_> perdón, alcanza con instalar los codecs privativos ¿no?
<magu42> calculo que si leonardo_ 
<magu42> y sino te darás cuenta jaja
<magu42> cuando algo no funcione 
<magu42> va terrble flood virusuy 
<magu42> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<magu42> | State | Host                              | MAC Address       | Last change |
<magu42> |-----------------------------------------------------------------------------|
<magu42> |  UP   | 192.168.1.1                       | 00:1C:10:3B:8F:0F |             |
<magu42> |  UP   | 192.168.1.2                       | 00:14:BF:44:82:8B |             |
<magu42> |  UP   | 192.168.1.3                       | 00:13:10:42:B5:EA |             |
<magu42> |  UP   | 192.168.1.4                       | 00:16:B6:3F:37:FB |             |
<magu42> |  UP   | 192.168.1.15                      | 00:0A:EB:05:48:47 |             |
<magu42> |  UP   | 192.168.1.36                      | 00:11:F5:3D:28:D5 |             |
<magu42> |  UP   | 192.168.1.75                      | 20:7C:8F:92:24:A7 |             |
<magu42> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<virusuy> quehdp, subilo a pastebin.com
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> me embolaba
<virusuy> son 2 click !
<magu42> por eso
<leonardo_> bien de bien
<magu42> igual quedó lindazo virusuy 
<virusuy> petacular
<pcapeluto> Gente perdón por sacarlos de tema, es solo un paréntesis.... estoy viendo un poco de juju y quería saber si alguno de ustedes ha tenido experiencia con eso....
<magu42> no hay tema fijo pcapeluto , metalé nomás
<magu42> de juju ni medio
<leonardo_> otra pregunta
<magu42> dale
<leonardo_> me dice que no le queda la imagen que pone en el escritorio
<leonardo_> el wallpaper
<magu42> lo ajustás vos mismo
<leonardo_> sí claro
<leonardo_> lo hice porque no lo podía creer
<leonardo_> reinicias y vuelves al fondo por defecto
<virusuy> pcapeluto: hace un tiempo jugue con juju local  (lxc) y con AWS
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> porque no lo tenes guardado en el sistema
<pcapeluto> Si, eso estoy viendo
<leonardo_> la imagen?
<magu42> sep
<leonardo_> en alguna carpeta particular?
<magu42> no realmente
<leonardo_>  ah pero sí
<magu42> mejor seria en usr share como super usuario , pero no es necesario
<magu42> la estoy prendiendo , a ver donde los guardé
<leonardo_> jaja
<leonardo_> que rompe
<leonardo_> jeje
<magu42> no me acuerdo jaja
<magu42> dame un seg
<leonardo_> tranqui
<magu42> no encuentro la ruta
<leonardo_> pruebo, tranqui
<leonardo_> tengo el tda andando bien en xubuntu 13.04
<magu42> a mi me da un error siempre que inicia
<magu42> pero creo que tengo instaldo el anterior de eduardor
<leonardo_> ah, claro
<magu42> usr/share/fondos
<leonardo_> al final instalé el paquete ese que pedía, la versión anterior a la instalada y anduvo
<magu42> pero es mania mia nomás
<leonardo_> bien de bien, pruebo ahí
<magu42> puede estar en otros lados , siendo del sistem
<leonardo_> ok
<leonardo_> bueno, muchas gracias
<leonardo_> le daré la máquina para que le siga dando
<magu42> ;-)
<leonardo_> en la velocidad dice que no nota cambios
<magu42> esa es la mejor prueba
<leonardo_> es verdad
<magu42> queda mas o menos igual de velocidad
<leonardo_> bueno, hasta pronto
<leonardo_> salute a todos
<magu42> nos leemos , o nos vemos en cesol
<leonardo_> claaaro
<leonardo_> ah pará
<magu42> je
<leonardo_> magu ¿quién sos? jeje
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> sabia que no te dabas cuenta 
<leonardo_> jaja
<magu42> Eduardo 
<leonardo_> aaaaaah
<leonardo_> jaja
<leonardo_> bien de bien
<leonardo_> un gran abrazo che!!
<magu42> igualmente leonardo_ 
<leonardo_> vamo arriba
<magu42>        NAS NOCHES  gente!!  
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-11
<danielmato> Buenas
<magu42> holas
<magu42> se me hizo tarde en cesol , hicieron el hangout
<PabloRubianes> nop
<danielmato> don magu42 
<PabloRubianes> tamos en el canal del consejo
<PabloRubianes> conectate ahi
<magu42> ah con razon no los veia
<danielmato> se le saluda con cariño!
<PabloRubianes> es -consejo
<magu42> hola danielmato 
#ubuntu-uy 2014-10-08
<magu42> mar oct  7 23:06:59 UYST 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-10-10
<magu42> jue oct  9 22:54:55 UYST 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-10-11
<Borrellibe> hola
<Borrellibe> anda alguien en la vuelta?
#ubuntu-uy 2015-10-05
<William_uy> buen día canal
#ubuntu-uy 2015-10-06
<konne> Buenas a todos
<nachocaetano> hola
<konne> Buenas a todos.
<konne> asterismo, barbanegra, calisto, PabloRubianes, sud0, Ursinha 
<asterismo> hola konne
<konne> asterismo: Que tal todo por aqui? Muy tranquilo?
<asterismo> si
<asterismo> saluda viki
<konne> Hay más canales en Freenode con gente de Uruguay?
<konne> Hola viki, no te había visto.
<asterismo> saluda viki
<viki> Estaba en otra, hola!
<asterismo> mmm
<asterismo> no se konne
<asterismo> depende de que temas
<konne> asterismo: Solo vienes aqui?
<asterismo> no
<asterismo> estoy en otras redes
<konne> Ok
<konne> Y sud0 interactúa muy seguido? O está petrificado?
<asterismo> maso
<asterismo> el es humano
<asterismo> viki no
<konne> Ah...
<asterismo> el resto son humanos
<konne> viki es un androide... no se molestará si la invito a salir...
<asterismo> presentate viki
<viki> Hola, mi nombre es V.I.K.I. (Virtual Interactive Kinetic Intelligence), podes activarme mencionando mi nick al comienzo, al final o utilizando el caracter @ al principio, por ejemplo, @list
<asterismo> @wiki ubuntu
<viki> asterismo: Ubuntu es un sistema operativo basado en GNU/Linux y que se distribuye como software libre , el cual incluye su propio entorno de escritorio denominado Unity. Su nombre proviene de la ética homónima, en la que se habla de la existencia de uno mismo como cooperación de los demás. Retrieved from <https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu>
<konne> @list
<viki> konne: Admin, Aka, AutoMode, BadWords, Channel, Config, Fonetico, Games, Google, GuiaCX, IMDb, Internet, Math, Misc, Network, NickAuth, Owner, RSS, Radiofonico, ShrinkUrl, Topic, User, Utilities, Web, Wikipedia, and WunderWeather
<konne> @admin
<asterismo> @weather montevideo
<viki> asterismo: Pronostico para Montevideo, MN | Temperatura: 24°C; Humedad: 38%; Pressure: 102.1kPa; Condiciones: Clear; Viento: North, 14kph; Actualizado: 17 mins, 8 secs ago | Pronostico para Tuesday: Clear; Maxima 24°C; Minima 4°C | Pronostico para Wednesday: Clear; Maxima 22°C; Minima 13°C
<konne> viki eres el amor de mi vida.
<konne> Interesante.
<asterismo> @imdb star wars
<viki> IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2488496/
<viki> Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens (2015) -/10
<viki> Description / A continuation of the saga created by George Lucas set thirty years after Star Wars: Episode VI - Return of the Jedi (1983).
<viki> Director / J.J. Abrams  Stars / Harrison Ford, Mark Hamill, Carrie Fisher 
<viki> Genres / Action | Adventure | Fantasy | Sci-Fi  Plot Keywords / star wars | good vs evil | space opera | sequel | outer space | See All (9)
<asterismo> viki google search ubuntu linux
<viki> asterismo: FindingFiles - Community Help Wiki - Official Ubuntu Documentation: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FindingFiles>; find - Community Help Wiki - Official Ubuntu Documentation: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/find>; How to search entire hard drive for a file? - Ask Ubuntu: <http://askubuntu.com/questions/89393/how-to-search-entire-hard-drive-for-a-file>
<konne> @utilities
<asterismo> viki tell konne bienvenido al canal ubuntu-uy
<viki> asterismo: Barbaro...
<konne> Thx a lot!
<asterismo> me voy un rato
<asterismo> quedo afk
<asterismo> hast aluego
<konne> Bye
<calisto> Gente les paso el link de la charla que di en Antel sobre Alta disponibilidad , LXC + GlusterFS: http://tv.vera.com.uy/video/13333
#ubuntu-uy 2015-10-07
<Marc33> http://www.linuxito.com/gnu-linux/nivel-alto/601-la-invasion-de-systemd-en-el-espacio-de-servidores-linux <<< Por si alguien le puede interesar...
<asterismo> Marc33: si, recientemente vi que muchos usuarios dejaron de utilizar Tails por adoptar systemd
<asterismo> viki wiki tails operating system
<viki> asterismo: Not found, or page malformed.
<asterismo> viki wiki tails sistema operativo
<viki> asterismo: Not found, or page malformed.
<asterismo> viki google search tails operating system
<viki> asterismo: Tails (operating system) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tails_(operating_system)>; Tails - Privacy for anyone anywhere: <https://tails.boum.org/>; Tails - About: <https://tails.boum.org/about/index.en.html>
<Marc33> Al parecer lo esta tomando todo. Excepto a los mas radicales.
<Marc33> Pues parecería que se trata de alguien que sabe programar muy bien pero que no entiende de como son las cosas.
<Marc33> viki
<Marc33> asterismo
<Marc33> Estoy mal?...
<konne> Marc33: A que te refieres con "como son las cosas" ?
<Marc33> No quiero enredar. Pero no me refiero al sistema operativo ni a la programación. Me refiero a que no es el lneamento que se había seguido hasta ahora. Se pierde transparencia a mi entender. Da para sospechar muchas cosas.
<Marc33> konne
<Marc33> lineamiento
<konne> Si no hay transparecia, en los tiempos que corren, digamos que su proyecto no tiene mucho para progresar frente a la sociedad.
<Marc33> konne http://blog.desdelinux.net/systemd-vs-inteligencia/
<viki`> Title: Systemd vs. inteligencia (bronca abierta de un usuario de Debian) (at blog.desdelinux.net)
<konne> Marc33: No me voy a poner a leer ahora mismo! ¬¬
<konne> Tengo un proceso corriendo que se llama pereza
<Marc33> konne No importa. 
<konne> Marc33: Gracias.
<Marc33> konne De nada.
<Marc33> konne Aun intento entender como funciona. No soy programador.
<Marc33> Bueno.. .chau.
#ubuntu-uy 2015-10-08
<Marc33> http://www.microsiervos.com/archivo/humor/discos-vinilo-pobres-oido.html
<Marc33> http://www.linuxito.com/gnu-linux/599-desarrolladora-del-kernel-linux-abandona-la-comunidad-por-considerarla-toxica
<konne> Es dificil participar de una comunidad y no pretender que ésta te afecte emocionalmente, hay que estar preparado psicológicamente.
<CarlosNeyPastor> konne_reloaded, como estas?
#ubuntu-uy 2015-10-09
<magu42> nas
<Marc33> Hola... alguien entiende que significa esto?... http://hipertextual.com/2015/10/debian-abandona-linux-standard-base
<viki> Title: Debian abandona Linux Standard Base (at hipertextual.com)
#ubuntu-uy 2015-10-11
<Indominus_Rex> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2017-10-15
<hsarc> hola, buenas noches
